# Booker's Birthday Herf August 2nd.



## DETROITPHA357

Alright ladies and gentlemen it's time for our *Annual Detroit Herf:chk* This year we decided to join the Annual Herf and my Birthday into one big event.

* August 2nd*

*Pre Herf: Regular spot- * 12noon-5pm
Smokers Outlet 
18655 E 10 Mile Rd
Roseville, MI 48066
5867723999
*Note: Leslie and Kate will be taking the ladies on a shopping spree while us guys pre herf*:z

*Main Event:* The Rhino @ Harmonie Park http://detroit.metromix.com/bars-an...harmonie-park-downtown-detroit/332804/content 
The owner is going to open early for us *(5pm)* we will have the outside area table and chairs, room enough for 100 people (we wont have close to that many people but having the room will be nice) The food will be provided (cooked) by Chip, Sailchaser and myself *(help needed please)* *Detroit Style BBQ against Texas Style BBQ:dr It's on:tu* (I'll get a food list together soon, if ya want to being something please do just let me know)

*Lodging: * Hilton Garden Inn Detroit Downtown
351 Gratiot Avenue, Detroit, Michigan, USA 48226 
Tel: +1-313-967-0900 
http://www.hiltongardeninn.com/en/gi/hotels/index.jhtml?ctyhocn=DETDHGI

The Bar owners are trying to get us rooms for $80 pn (they'll let me know)
As most of us know there are many fun things to do in the downtown area and thats why I chose this location. Were walking distance from Greektown, Greektown Casino, Hart Plaza, Hard Rock Cafe, Campaus Martius ect. So im sure we wont fall short for fun/enteratining things to do. 
*Wives, family and all friends are welcome. This is a open event to all ClubStogie family and friends:tu*

August 1st
Leslie is giving me a Birthday Party here: (this is also a open invite to all who want to attend)

*FireWater Bar & Grill * 
107 E Milwaukee St
Detroit, MI 48202 
(313) 872-0812 
*5pm after work drinks. Party starts 8pm until 2am * OF COURSE CIGARS ARE ALLOWED:ss

Well lets get a list started so we will know how much to cook

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3.


----------



## Old Sailor

Well lets get a list started so we will know how much to cook

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. Old Sailor & Gail - might need room x 1 or 2 nites will be at BD Party


----------



## shaggy

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - might need room x 1 or 2 nites


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Well lets get a list started so we will know how much to cook
> 
> 1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
> 2. Mauice x2
> 3. Old Sailor & Gail - might need room x 1 or 2 nites





shaggy said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
> 2. Mauice x2
> 3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)


Hey u2 are messing up the count:r yall did it at the same time


----------



## shaggy

i fixed it.....beauty before age:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> i fixed it.....beauty before age:r


:r:r:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - might need room x 1 or 2 nites we will be at BD Party


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> i fixed it.....beauty before age:r


wuss:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Jbailey

Pretty sure I'm in. I've kept these dates open. 

Sounds like one hell of a time.:ss


----------



## chip

I suppose I should show up....:ss

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - might need room x 1 or 2 nites we will be at BD Party
5. Chip


----------



## Jbailey

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - might need room x 1 or 2 nites we will be at BD Party
5. Chip
6. Jbailey


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Jbailey said:


> Pretty sure I'm in. I've kept these dates open.
> 
> Sounds like one hell of a time.:ss


It's a detroit herf, of course it's going to be a hell of a time:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito

gotta check they calendar:ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

I'll be there in spirit - maybe virtually if someone brings a laptop and a set of headphones!!:tu  
Make sure someone takes a camera so we can see some pics


----------



## hardcz

I'm there, will see about work, shouldn't be any issues, worst case I get there at 7pm.

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - might need room x 1 or 2 nites we will be at BD Party
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> gotta check they calendar:ss


Do better be there



Kiwi Michelle said:


> I'll be there in spirit - maybe virturally if someone brings a laptop and a set of headphones!!:tu
> Make sure someone takes a camera so we can see some pics


U got it:tu



hardcz said:


> I'm there, will see about work, shouldn't be any issues, worst case I get there at *7pm*.


Im sure we'll still be there


----------



## pnoon

Would love to be there, Booker. However, a trip out east for The Shack two weeks later pretty much rules me out for this one. 
Celebrate in style and I'll see you at the Shack.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

pnoon said:


> Would love to be there, Booker. However, a trip out east for The Shack two weeks later pretty much rules me out for this one.
> Celebrate in style and I'll see you at the Shack.


:tu


----------



## shaerza

:gn

I just had to plan my home warming party that weekend so that some good friends would be able to make it. I may try to make it up for the friday thing tho.. we shall see


----------



## Old Sailor

pnoon said:


> Would love to be there, Booker. However, a trip out east for The Shack two weeks later pretty much rules me out for this one.
> Celebrate in style and I'll see you at the Shack.


Peter, if Booker is going to the Shack herf I'll send ya a special cigar seeings how I work this Shack herf time.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

pnoon said:


> Would love to be there, Booker. However, a trip out east for The Shack two weeks later pretty much rules me out for this one.
> *Celebrate in style and I'll see you at the Shack*.


P-Man u can come to my herf, send the week with me and Les then we can drive over to the shack herf together



shaerza said:


> :gn
> 
> I just had to plan my home warming party that weekend so that some good friends would be able to make it. I may try to make it up for the friday thing tho.. we shall see


:tu



Old Sailor said:


> Peter, if Booker is going to the Shack herf I'll send ya a special cigar seeings how I work this Shack herf time.:ss


Yes im going


----------



## pnoon

DETROITPHA357 said:


> P-Man u can come to my herf, send the week with me and Les then we can drive over to the shack herf together


Great idea. BUT . . . 
That's two weeks; not one.
I'd have a hard time explaning it to my boss.
I'd also have a hard time explaining it to my employer.


----------



## BigDilly

Definitely count me in. 

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - might need room x 1 or 2 nites we will be at BD Party
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly


----------



## ResIpsa

pnoon said:


> Would love to be there, Booker. However, a trip out east for The Shack two weeks later pretty much rules me out for this one.
> Celebrate in style and I'll see you at the Shack.


 :tpd: Same here Booker. Highly doubt I 'd be able to swing two trips back to back like that. But wish i could.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ResIpsa said:


> :tpd: Same here Booker. Highly doubt I 'd be able to swing two trips back to back like that. But wish i could.


Ok I have room4u2 A week with me will be a week you'll never forget
I understand guys, [email protected] Shack:tu


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok I have room4u2 A week with me will be a week you'll never forget
> I understand guys, [email protected] Shack:tu


not like that is a good thing:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> not like that is a good thing:r


Thats a real good thing. U had me for a day, I left u with a smile on your face U make your plans yet?


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thats a real good thing. U had me for a day, I left u with a smile on your face U make your plans yet?


:r I still have the smile from that day 
I start back to work tomorrow, we will see what I can do.... wait? the SH is close to that I will be there in spirit :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> :r I still have the smile from that day
> I start back to work tomorrow, we will see what I can do.... wait? the SH is close to that I will be there in spirit :r


Good luck on the new job:tu
c u the following weekend


----------



## Mtmouse

I work the 1st, but I'll see what I can do for the 2nd.:tu


----------



## Kidrock387

Booker,


I'll be there on August 1st and it will only just be me. I want to come out Saturday but Brothers Wedding shower is that weekend also. Cigar friendly?

Jon


----------



## smokehouse

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - might need room x 1 or 2 nites we will be at BD Party
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly
9. smokehouse


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mtmouse said:


> I work the 1st, but I'll see what I can do for the 2nd.:tu


The 2nd is the main event:tu



Kidrock387 said:


> Booker,
> 
> I'll be there on August 1st and it will only just be me. I want to come out Saturday but Brothers Wedding shower is that weekend also. Cigar friendly?
> 
> Jon


Cool party time


----------



## replicant_argent

I can't swing another trip this summer, Booker, but I hope you guys have a knock-down, drag-out good time. :tu:bl:chk:gn:bn


----------



## DragonMan

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - might need room x 1 or 2 nites we will be at BD Party
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan


----------



## Old Sailor

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (we can bring a cole slaw if ya all want)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan


----------



## icehog3

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (we can bring a cole slaw if ya all want)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> 11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).


Fingers crossed:tu


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Fingers crossed:tu


Mine too.


----------



## Bigga Petey

Need to confer with my girlfriend, but I believe this weekend may be open.

Sounds like it's gonna be a hoot. :chk


----------



## Dirty Dee

Oh yeah I'm in for 08/02/08. I'm working the evening on the first so I can't make that gala event.

By the way how old will ya be? :ss


----------



## Dirty Dee

icehog3 said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
> 2. Mauice x2
> 3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (we can bring a cole slaw if ya all want)
> 5. Chip
> 6. Jbailey
> 7. hardcz
> 8. BigDilly
> 9. smokehouse
> 10. DragonMan
> 11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).
> 12. Dirty Dee + 2


What cooking help do you need?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Dirty Dee said:


> Oh yeah I'm in for 08/02/08. I'm working the evening on the first so I can't make that gala event.
> 
> By the way how old will ya be? :ss


Cool the Dirty D will be in the house 

As far as my age I'll be the big 35baby Grown Azz Man Dogg 

Don't tell any1else but chip just had a birthday a few days ago (just a lil something2remember) again don't tell him where u got this cause he's going to kill me


----------



## sailchaser

icehog3 said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
> 2. Mauice x2
> 3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (we can bring a cole slaw if ya all want)
> 5. Chip
> 6. Jbailey
> 7. hardcz
> 8. BigDilly
> 9. smokehouse
> 10. DragonMan
> 11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).
> 12 Dirty Dee
> 13. Dirty Dee's plus 2
> 14. Sailchaser and Sail Kat





DETROITPHA357 said:


> Cool the Dirty D will be in the house
> 
> As far as my age I'll be the big 35baby Grown Azz Man Dogg
> 
> Don't tell any1else but chip just had a birthday a few days ago (just a lil something2remember) again don't tell him where u got this cause he's going to kill me


Chip will not kill you he will torture till eternity cause he is wiser and ,well maybe a little older


----------



## chip

sailchaser said:


> Chip will not kill you he will torture till eternity cause he is wiser and ,well maybe a little older


You can bet yer last cigar it was NOT my 35th......:r

unless yer dyslexic....:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

chip said:


> You can bet yer last cigar it was NOT my 35th......:r
> 
> unless yer dyslexic....:ss


 :r:r:r wait....what am I laughing at??


----------



## BigVito

Old Sailor said:


> :r:r:r wait....what am I laughing at??


:r:r


----------



## Sailkat

AFTER THE HERF - 

Sunday Brunch at Sailchaser & Sailkat's

For anyone spending Saturday night, stop by before you hit the road for home.
(FYI - We are down the street from Smoker's Outlet if you need to restock for the trip home ):ss

Let us know.....we'll PM directions.


----------



## Old Sailor

A heads up......I tried to book a room....no rooms at the Inn, so Gail and I will be going back and forth each nite.


----------



## sailchaser

Sailkat said:


> AFTER THE HERF -
> 
> *Sunday Brunch at Sailchaser & Sailkat's*
> 
> For anyone spending Saturday night, stop by before you hit the road for home.
> (FYI - We are down the street from Smoker's Outlet if you need to restock for the trip home ):ss
> 
> Let us know.....we'll PM directions.


I love to cook

Now back to Bookers Herf !!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Chip will not kill you he will torture till eternity cause he is wiser and ,well maybe *a little older*


a lil older yeah right:r



chip said:


> You can bet yer last cigar it was NOT my 35th......:r
> 
> unless yer dyslexic....:ss


U told me it was your ??



Old Sailor said:


> :r:r:r wait....what am I laughing at??


Arent u2 around the same age.



Old Sailor said:


> A heads up......I tried to book a room....no rooms at the Inn, so Gail and I will be going back and forth each nite.


If they cant come though, im working on another option which is closer then going home. Worst case you guys will stay with us unless chris steal yall from us:gn


----------



## smokehouse

sailchaser said:


> I love to cook
> 
> Now back to Bookers Herf !!!!!


He makes good burgers, so if thats on the menu, Im in.:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Dee is gonna be in the house!!!!:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser

smokehouse said:


> He makes good burgers, so if thats on the menu, Im in.:ss


Who knows brunch may turn into lunch,dinner


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Who knows brunch may turn into lunch,dinner


 sounds like a plan.

We can call it "The Sail's Lunchon Herf"


----------



## DragonMan

Sailkat said:


> AFTER THE HERF -
> 
> Sunday Brunch at Sailchaser & Sailkat's
> 
> For anyone spending Saturday night, stop by before you hit the road for home.
> (FYI - We are down the street from Smoker's Outlet if you need to restock for the trip home ):ss
> 
> Let us know.....we'll PM directions.





sailchaser said:


> I love to cook
> 
> Now back to Bookers Herf !!!!!





smokehouse said:


> He makes good burgers, so if thats on the menu, Im in.:ss


There is no way I'm going to miss this!!! Now all I need to do is find somewhere to spend a couple of nights!! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> There is no way I'm going to miss this!!! Now all *I need to do is find somewhere to spend a couple of nights*!! :tu


Working on that now:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

**************UPDATED LIST**************

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (we can bring a cole slaw if ya all want)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).

*Count so far: approx 19people* some of the guys posted there names that usually brinf there wives but didnt post them in there count.:tu.


----------



## BigDilly

Update

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (we can bring a cole slaw if ya all want)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).


----------



## Old Sailor

Update

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (we can bring a cole slaw if ya all want for Saturday.)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).

Tom may be in da house too:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito

If I don't have to work that Saturday I'm going try to make it. I will be definitive before to late though :tu


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> If I don't have to work that Saturday I'm going try to make it. I will be definitive before to late though :tu


Would be good to see your silly face Perry.


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> Would be good to see your silly face Perry.


see avatar :r


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> see avatar :r


that little guys got some attitude


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> that little guys got some attitude


and big hands, I'm going to mapquest this trip


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> and big hands, I'm going to mapquest this trip


Come up 94!

Might end up going home friday night if I come down. Will be there for sure on Saturday.


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> Come up 94!
> 
> Might end up going home friday night if I come down. Will be there for sure on Saturday.


 take a left at the statue. this Friday??? Do it!!!!


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> take a left at the statue. this Friday??? Do it!!!!


The 1st.


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> The 1st.


lou zer


----------



## Old Sailor

Possibly Tom and Perry in da house.....alright!!:tu:chk:chk


----------



## alley00p

Never fails - I always have to work the weekends of the fun stuff! 

I wanted to get to this one... I'm hoping I can maybe make it Friday night anyways....


----------



## Old Sailor

Update

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (room for 2 nites)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).


----------



## Mark THS

Have fun, guys :tu


----------



## DragonMan

Update

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (room for 2 nites)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party (need room for 2 nights)
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> Have fun, guys :tu


 Hope your settled in2your new place:tu

*Update*

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (room for 2 nites)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party (need room for 2 nights)
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).

*Approx: 25people so far:chk*

Remember the B-Day Party is going to be at the FireWater II Bar and lounge located on John R s/o E. Grand Blvd. It's going to be real low key/slow from 5p until 9p, just a few friends having drinks and laughts. After 9p is when the party starts :chk close around 2am. (or until Im ready to go home) Very cigar friendly


----------



## Mark THS

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hope your settled in2your new place:tu


Yes sir. Its beautiful out here. Hot, too.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> Have fun, guys :tu





Mark THS said:


> Yes sir. Its beautiful out here. Hot, too.


Did u just say you were HOT!!!! Hummmmm I know some1else that thinks that as well.. (hey maurice come look at what mark just said):r:r Ok im sure laughs will follow


----------



## Blueface

Wish I can join you Booker.


----------



## floydpink

Happy birthday Booker! I am August 3rd. Here's to all the arrogant, headstrong Leos out there.

Disclaimer. == I am talking about the astrological Leo, NOT Law Enforcement Officers, who I would NEVER call arrogant as I have a few in my family who would barbecue may ass in molasses if I dissed them.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blueface said:


> Wish I can join you Booker.


1year it will happen. I'll prob be that way Med July, watch out for me



floydpink said:


> Happy birthday Booker! I am August 3rd. Here's to all the arrogant, headstrong Leos out there.
> 
> Disclaimer. == I am talking about the astrological Leo, NOT Law Enforcement Officers, who I would NEVER call arrogant as I have a few in my family who would barbecue may ass in molasses if I dissed them.


Thats Bro, Aug 3rd, Leo Man:tu I dont think im arrogant (altho some females have told me that) but I am head strong (real man).. Here's to ya on your birthday:tu


----------



## BigVito

So the main thing is Saturday?

----------------
Now playing: Kiss - (You Make Me) Rock Hard
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 1year it will happen. I'll prob be that way Med July, watch out for me
> 
> Thats Bro, Aug 3rd, Leo Man:tu I dont think im arrogant (altho some females have told me that) *but I am head strong* (real man).. Here's to ya on your birthday:tu


 :r:r:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy

i wanna know how nick is goin for 2 nites and we are suppose to be going together but he hasnt mentioned that part to me yet.....


----------



## BigVito

shaggy said:


> i wanna know how nick is goin for 2 nites and we are suppose to be going together but he hasnt mentioned that part to me yet.....


:r:r

----------------
Now playing: John Michael Montgomery - Long As I Live
via FoxyTunes


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> i wanna know how nick is goin for 2 nites and we are suppose to be going together but he hasnt mentioned that part to me yet.....


I guess your on a need to know basies, when u need to know he will let u know. Guess we know who wears the pants:r:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Update

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (room for 2 nites)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party (need room for 2 nights)
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).

Approx: 25people so far


----------



## Old Sailor

What's the lastest on motels Booker??


----------



## chip

Man, you people sure post a lot for just a herf.


----------



## Sailkat

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Update
> 
> 1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
> 2. Mauice x2
> 3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (room for 2 nites)
> 5. Chip
> 6. Jbailey
> 7. hardcz
> 8. BigDilly x 3
> 9. smokehouse
> 10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party (need room for 2 nights)
> 11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).
> 
> Approx: 25people so far


Hey ..... we gotten taken off the list! Can you put us back on.

Kat


----------



## BigVito

Sailkat said:


> Hey ..... we gotten taken off the list! Can you put us back on.
> 
> Kat


and he can answer my question too :r

----------------
Now playing: Lynyrd Skynyrd - Call Me the Breeze
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Sailkat

BigVito said:


> and he can answer my question too :r
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Lynyrd Skynyrd - Call Me the Breeze
> via FoxyTunes


Are you coming?


----------



## chip

seems to be the last one that was correct...

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (we can bring a cole slaw if ya all want)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).
12 Dirty Dee
13. Dirty Dee's plus 2
14. Sailchaser and Sail Kat


----------



## BigVito

Sailkat said:


> Are you coming?


I'm working on it, I might put a bye in for that Saturday and say heck with it. time will tell 

----------------
Now playing: Deicide - Lunatic Of God's Creation
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Sailkat

chip said:


> seems to be the last one that was correct...
> 
> 1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
> 2. Mauice x2
> 3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (we can bring a cole slaw if ya all want)
> 5. Chip
> 6. Jbailey
> 7. hardcz
> 8. BigDilly
> 9. smokehouse
> 10. DragonMan
> 11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).
> 12 Dirty Dee
> 13. Dirty Dee's plus 2
> 14. Sailchaser and Sail Kat


Thanks, Chip!

Looking forward to seeing you!! I hear you've been working too hard!


----------



## Sailkat

BigVito said:


> I'm working on it, I might put a bye in for that Saturday and say heck with it. time will tell
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Deicide - Lunatic Of God's Creation
> via FoxyTunes


Hope things work out that you can make it. Should be fun!! :tu


----------



## BigVito

Sailkat said:


> Hope things work out that you can make it. Should be fun!! :tu


Thank you. This sounds like a fun time, but when isn't Booker fun

----------------
Now playing: Aerosmith - Rock In A Hard Place (Cheshire Cat)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## DragonMan

Update

*1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (room for 2 nites)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party (need room for 2 nights)
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).
12 Dirty Dee
13. Dirty Dee's plus 2
14. Sailchaser and Sail Kat
*



shaggy said:


> i wanna know how nick is goin for 2 nites and we are suppose to be going together but he hasnt mentioned that part to me yet.....


I do recall you saying we would go on Friday and come home Sunday, unless you changed your mind......that would require us to spend 2 nights. I'm sorry I didn't realize your calculator was broken. :r :r


----------



## KASR

Would love to make this one! Let's see what we can do.


----------



## chip

Sailkat said:


> Thanks, Chip!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you!! I hear you've been working too hard!


I gotta be at this one, since I have the "birthday" cigars....

I might just take that Friday off, you are right....been putting in a lot of hours lately.

Looking forward to seeing you again, and that old feller you hang with...:r


----------



## sailchaser

chip said:


> I gotta be at this one, since I have the "birthday" cigars....
> 
> I might just take that Friday off, you are right....been putting in a lot of hours lately.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you again, and that old feller you hang with...:r


It's all a state of mind my friend


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> What's the lastest on motels Booker??


Just talk to him. I only have 5rooms available at a special price. I'll post details for regular room price later today. I have 4rooms. 2of which will go to the canada guys cause there coming from across the water.



chip said:


> Man, you people sure post a lot for just a herf.


Keep it coming chip



Sailkat said:


> Hey ..... we gotten taken off the list! Can you put us back on.
> 
> Kat


I C It's been done:tu



BigVito said:


> and he can answer my question too :r


whats your question



KASR said:


> Would love to make this one! Let's see what we can do.


R U serious, U and the duck coming to our herf:chk:chk Ok try and let me know what ya can do. I'll hold a room for him.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Update*

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (room for 2 nites)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party (need room for 2 nights)
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).
12 Dirty Dee plus2
13. Sailchaser and Sail Kat

*Approx people: 29*


----------



## Old Sailor

:z:ss:ss:chk


----------



## sailchaser

Just sitting her thinking about a Birthday Herf





MMMMMMMMMM Good Stuff!!!


----------



## chip

Should I bring any cigars to this???


----------



## sailchaser

chip said:


> Should I bring any cigars to this???


Chip you have Cigars


----------



## Old Sailor

Linky for rooms:chk


----------



## shaggy

chip said:


> Should I bring any cigars to this???


u bring enough for all of us......booker sent us a pm:r:r


----------



## RPB67

sailchaser said:


> Chip you have Cigars


Tell Chip......"to bring the ones that don't Suck !! " :r


----------



## chip

RPB67 said:


> Tell Chip......"to bring the ones that don't Suck !! " :r


So now we are getting particular, eh?

Sometimes ya just don't know until ya fire her up. Then again, sometime ya really should know better....:r


----------



## snkbyt

y'all have fun at this thing and go easy on the old fart............I'll be there in spirit as my body will be else where

HBD LEO and ole buddy..........we'll smoke on my return


----------



## Old Sailor

HERF HERF :chk:chk

Gail has her credit card all ready to go shopping with the girls on Saturday:r as so as we get word on where to book our room we are ready ta go. Come on quit working so hard Booker..:ss


----------



## Sailkat

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif SHOPPING! SHOPPING! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif


----------



## Old Sailor

Sailkat said:


> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif SHOPPING! SHOPPING! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif


OH NO!!!:hn


----------



## sailchaser

Sailkat said:


> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif SHOPPING! SHOPPING! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif


She was out practicing today:hn



Old Sailor said:


> OH NO!!!:hn


Were all in trouble:hn


----------



## shaggy

Sailkat said:


> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif SHOPPING! SHOPPING! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif


at smokers outlet?????:r


----------



## Old Sailor




----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> at smokers outlet?????:r


That's tomorow's trip we didn't have any room left in the van today.


----------



## Old Sailor

DOHHH!!!:r


----------



## alley00p

Sailkat said:


> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif SHOPPING! SHOPPING! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif


I starting to think that it's a good thing that my wife has to work that day!


----------



## Dirty Dee

KASR said:


> Would love to make this one! Let's see what we can do.


Ah man if you can make it please do. I have always wanted to meet a "Legend" :tu


----------



## DragonMan

Sorry but I might not be able to go now. I'll know more on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> Sorry but I might not be able to go now. I'll know more on Monday or Tuesday.


Aww r u serious ): man I'm gone for a day or 2 and your not coming now.


----------



## Old Sailor

He's got van problems :hn hey Booker are you going to post the motel rooms soon?

HERF HERF :chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chkThanks for the call Booker


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Alright sorry bout out non-posting guys, July-August is our busy months. I talked to the Deon (hotel guy) he has 4rooms for $50pn. 2are spoken for (old sailor and shaggy) I have 2open rooms. 1st come 1st serve. I would like for those room to go to any of out out of town guess if at all poss or anyone who's coming from a long ways (not in the metro detroit area) Post here then pm me your full name so I can get the rooms. Im going to pay for the rooms so I know we have them for sure w/o any mix-ups.:tu

Friday nite is the birthday party (dancing dancing dancing, oh yeah smoking and drinking all nite):hn

Saturday 5p will be the herf. I guess we could meet up around 1p-5p at the smokers outlet. I might break off early to show some of the guys around town (motown rockin hall of fame, downtown, hood, and the very nice side of detroit) Ok lts get ready to party and herf people....:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

Gail and I will be over on the Friday early enough to check in at motel. Will find some place to eat supper them HERF IT UP.
:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

Saturday...smokers while the ladies SHOP TILL THEY DROP, I can help ya BBQ Booker if ya want.....More HERFING

Sunday....maybe brunch before we head back here


----------



## Old Sailor

Correction......Gail works Friday till 3pm, so we will be over around 4:30, checkin at motel then have supper somewhere...maybe at the BD place.:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Booker, can you post the addy for the motel when you have time.:tu


----------



## Sailkat

DragonMan said:


> Sorry but I might not be able to go now. I'll know more on Monday or Tuesday.


http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=sad/sad0116.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=sad/sad0116.gif


----------



## sailchaser

DragonMan said:


> Sorry but I might not be able to go now. I'll know more on Monday or Tuesday.


Nick have faith Kath and I got our van the day before Old Sailors Herf and the first time we drove it was to Dave's it will work out :tu:tu


----------



## DragonMan

sailchaser said:


> Nick have faith Kath and I got our van the day before Old Sailors Herf and the first time we drove it was to Dave's it will work out :tu:tu


It's not about having the van Chris, Mike is driving.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Booker, can you post the addy for the motel when you have time.:tu


The Westin Southfield Detroit
www.starwoodhotels.com

1500 Town Center
Southfield, MI 48075
(248) 827-4000
Get directions



DragonMan said:


> It's not about having the van Chris, Mike is driving.


Fingrs crossed:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> The Westin Southfield Detroit
> www.starwoodhotels.com
> 
> 1500 Town Center
> Southfield, MI 48075
> (248) 827-4000


http://www.starwoodhotels.com/westin/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=1038


----------



## Bigga Petey

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (room for 2 nites)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party (need room for 2 nights)
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).
12 Dirty Dee plus2
13. Sailchaser and Sail Kat
14. Bigga Petey 

Approx people: 31


Can't make Friday, see you all downtown on Saturday.


----------



## RHNewfie

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (room for 2 nites)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party (need room for 2 nights)
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).
12 Dirty Dee plus2
13. Sailchaser and Sail Kat
14. Bigga Petey 
15. RHNewfie & Faith - at least for Saturday

Approx people: 33


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RHNewfie said:


> 15. RHNewfie & Faith - at least for Saturday
> 
> Approx people: 33


My girl was wondering if u2were coming. Gald to have yall.... Is she going shopping with the ladies


----------



## shaggy

i hope ya got us the honeymoon suite at the hotel booker......hubba hubba


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> i hope ya got us the honeymoon suite at the hotel booker......hubba hubba


Yeah u and dragon man will have plenty of room to roll around in. But please keep that in house.:r


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah u and dragon man will have plenty of room to roll around in. But please keep that in house.:r


uu:r


----------



## RHNewfie

DETROITPHA357 said:


> My girl was wondering if u2were coming. Gald to have yall.... Is she going shopping with the ladies


Somehow I doubt it, she is more of a herfer than a shopper!! Lucky me!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RHNewfie said:


> Somehow I doubt it, she is more of a herfer than a shopper!! Lucky me!!!


LOL sucks2B U


----------



## Jbailey

Friday not sure if I will make it down. Saturday I will be there to help cook.

Just a 2 hour drive for me. Not sure if I need a room, but if anyone needs a roommate let me know.


----------



## shaggy

Jbailey said:


> Friday not sure if I will make it down. Saturday I will be there to help cook.
> 
> Just a 2 hour drive for me. Not sure if I need a room, but if anyone needs a roommate let me know.


i am pretty sure dragonman is flakin out on me so i would be up for a room mate....i think booker has already looked after the room..see post above somewhere


----------



## Old Sailor

Ya Nick says no go :hn


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> Ya Nick says no go :hn


 got to be a way to get him down here, I thought Dragons had wings and could fly.
Or can breath fire on the van and collect the insurance and buy a new one


----------



## DragonMan

shaggy said:


> i am pretty sure dragonman is flakin out on me so i would be up for a room mate....i think booker has already looked after the room..see post above somewhere





Old Sailor said:


> Ya Nick says no go :hn


I really hate to admit it but Mike and Dave are .......*WRONG!!!*

Mike is afraid to have me as a roommate he thinks I breath fire when I snore!!! I'll be there, I just have to watch what I spend.....in other words I'm not going to the "Smoker Outlet"!!!


----------



## Mtmouse

DragonMan said:


> I just have to watch what I spend.....in other words I'm not going to the "Smoker Outlet"!!!


I thought that was the cheap part.....just getting them home is expensive.


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> I really hate to admit it but Mike and Dave are .......*WRONG!!!*
> 
> Mike is afraid to have me as a roommate he thinks I breath fire when I snore!!! I'll be there, I just have to watch what I spend.....in other words I'm not going to the "Smoker Outlet"!!!


:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> Mike is afraid to have me as a roommate he thinks I breath in his ear while he sleeps I'll be there, I just have to watch what I spend..Hookers in the USA are expensive..:hn*.in other words I'm not going to the "Smoker Outlet*"!!!


Im not going to touch the other statements but trust me smokers will be the least of your worries. Make it down here and you can drive around with me (it's free)


----------



## RHNewfie

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL sucks2B U


You mean it must be great to be me! :tu:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> I really hate to admit it but Mike and Dave are .......*WRONG!!!*
> 
> Mike is afraid to have me as a roommate he thinks I breath fire when I snore!!! I'll be there, I just have to watch what I spend.....in other words I'm not going to the "Smoker Outlet"!!!





RHNewfie said:


> You mean it must be great to be me! :tu:ss


Yeah your right, a lady that smokes with ya is allllll rightttttt


----------



## shaggy

back to plan A:tu

we are both in for friday, saturday, and sunday brunch:cb


----------



## Old Sailor

You 2 are worse than an old lady.....can't make up your minds:r:r


----------



## Sailkat

shaggy said:


> back to plan A:tu
> 
> we are both in for friday, saturday, and sunday brunch:cb


I like plan A! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0011.gif

Looking forward to seeing you both!


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im not going to touch the other statements but trust me smokers will be the least of your worries. Make it down here and you can drive around with me (it's free)


You don't have to worry about tickets but you better bring boots for the mud









But don't worry about that either Booker always has plenty of help available

had to do it


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> You don't have to worry about tickets but you better bring boots for the mud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry about that either Booker always has plenty of help available
> 
> had to do it


Just got home from a rough 18hr day 3rd in a row and I come home to this. U will pay Chris (@the herf) u will pay  sorry I haven't been able to chat with yall threw out the day. Long hrs these days because more and more units r starting ti use us instead of let's just say the other units. Any way how is every1doing? Is every1ready4this herf to happen? Party all nite Friday (hope yall can dance, smoke all day Saturday, brunch&smokes sunday sounds like a great weekend ahead of us  well yall sit tight and Aug 1st will b here sonner then we think. Yall be cool. Gn....


----------



## 357

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (room for 2 nites)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party (need room for 2 nights)
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).
12 Dirty Dee plus2
13. Sailchaser and Sail Kat
14. Bigga Petey 
15. RHNewfie & Faith - at least for Saturday
16. 357 & Mrs 357 

Booker, I have been looking forward to this for some time. I am trying to keep this entire weekend open so I don't miss any part of this party. 

Sorry I've been MIA as of late. I will scold myself and not let it happen again. 

Mike


----------



## Kidrock387

Booker, I have been looking forward to this for some time. I am trying to keep this entire weekend open so I don't miss any part of this party.

Sorry I've been MIA as of late. I will scold myself and not let it happen again. 

Mike[/QUOTE]

So you are alive? When are you going to let me put a few rounds through the Kimber?


----------



## 357

Kidrock387 said:


> So you are alive? When are you going to let me put a few rounds through the Kimber?


Yes I'm alive. If you buy the ammo, you can fire as many rounds through it as you'd like. AlleyOop is a shooter too. I met him at Vi Bratto's not long ago. He wanted to get out and do some shooting too. I've talked with Sailchaser a few times about going shooting. We just need to start a thread and pick a date.

Sorry about the thread-jacking Booker.


----------



## Kidrock387

357 said:


> Yes I'm alive. If you buy the ammo, you can fire as many rounds through it as you'd like. AlleyOop is a shooter too. I met him at Vi Bratto's not long ago. He wanted to get out and do some shooting too. I've talked with Sailchaser a few times about going shooting. We just need to start a thread and pick a date.
> 
> Damnit call me when you guys meet up. I'll buy a few boxes of ammo..actually I may have some  I'll get a hold of AlleyOop to. We got to go do something soon


----------



## Old Sailor

Booker's new partner :r:r


----------



## Jbailey

Quick thread jack

August 9th summer cigar fest at my B&M.

Thread jack over. Can't wait for your B-day herf weekend Booker.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Gettin closer!!:chk:ss:chk 2 nites in the D, woohoo


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> Gettin closer!!:chk:ss:chk 2 nites in the D, woohoo


or, as we answers canada customs questions, 48 hrs:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> or, as we answers canada customs questions, 48 hrs:tu


 DOHHHH:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

357 said:


> Booker, I have been looking forward to this for some time. I am trying to keep this entire weekend open so I don't miss any part of this party.
> Mike


should be fun:chk



357 said:


> Sorry about the thread-jacking Booker.


no prob.:tu



Old Sailor said:


> Booker's new partner :r:r


Ok no more herf



Jbailey said:


> Quick thread jack
> 
> August 9th summer cigar fest at my B&M.
> 
> Thread jack over. Can't wait for your B-day herf weekend Booker.:tu


Yall have fun, i'll be at the shack herf:ss



Old Sailor said:


> Gettin closer!!:chk:ss:chk 2 nites in the D, woohoo


Can I get a count down Dave:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (room for 2 nites)
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party (need room for 2 nights)
11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).
12 Dirty Dee plus2
13. Sailchaser and Sail Kat
14. Bigga Petey 
15. RHNewfie & Faith - at least for Saturday
16. 357 & Mrs 357 

Aprox: 31 people so far. give or take some that havent pasted/:tu


----------



## jamesb3

Scheduled to work but will try to make it if I can swing something. Maybe I can get Dave aka jbailey to work for me! lol


----------



## DETROITPHA357

jamesb3 said:


> Scheduled to work but will try to make it if I can swing something. Maybe I can get Dave aka jbailey to work for me! lol


sounds fair to me


----------



## Old Sailor

14 DAYS TA GO!!
:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Jbailey

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yall have fun, i'll be at the shack herf:ss


so will I :ss


----------



## Dirty Dee

Old Sailor said:


> Booker's new partner :r:r


Hee, hee, hee! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> 14 DAYS TA GO!!13baby
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk





Dirty Dee said:


> Hee, hee, hee! :tu


What u [email protected]


----------



## Sailkat

DETROITPHA357 said:


> What u [email protected]


Nothing ... http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=angel/pray.gif :r:r:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Sailkat said:


> Nothing ... http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=angel/pray.gif :r:r:r:r


AWww notu2


----------



## Sailkat

DETROITPHA357 said:


> AWww notu2


Hi! Been wondering where you've been. http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=cool/cool0041.gif

Check this out..

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=169882&highlight=sailchaser


----------



## sailchaser

Sailkat said:


> Hi! Been wondering where you've been. http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=cool/cool0041.gif
> 
> Check this out..
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=169882&highlight=sailchaser


Hijacking Bookers Thread for cigars :hn:hn:hn
SWEET WORK DEAR


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk12 DAYS:chk:chk


----------



## jonharky3

I will probably make the pre-herf but that's about it


----------



## Old Sailor

Whats the word on rooms there oh hard working friend? you need ta take a break:ss:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Whats the word on rooms there oh hard working friend? you need ta take a break:ss:ss


He's going to let me know tomorrow. He didnt work today. I'll be on him 1st thing in the morning for sure so he (i) wont forget..


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> He's going to let me know tomorrow. He didnt work today. I'll be on him 1st thing in the morning for sure so he (i) wont forget..


Get a day job:r what are you and the crew chasing vampires?


----------



## fissure30

Plan on coming to the saturday herf with the Mrs, but won't know for sure until later this week.


----------



## hk3

I am going to do my best to make this. Talking with the ol lady to see if she's interested in hanging out in the area for the weekend. 

I will know for sure when the time gets closer.


----------



## sailchaser

HMMMMMM!
What recipe should we use for the rolls Sunday?

or this one

Or maybe this one

or just a bunch










I think I need a cigar to decide :ss

or I let Kath decide!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> HMMMMMM!
> What recipe should we use for the rolls Sunday?
> 
> or this one
> 
> Or maybe this one
> 
> or just a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need a cigar to decide :ss
> 
> or I let Kath decide!!!


I'm allergic to walnuts fyi:hn


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> I'm allergic to walnuts fyi:hn


These all can be made nutless,no wise cracks please


----------



## Old Sailor

*11 DAYS AND WE HERF!!:chk:chk:chk*


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Get a day job what are you and the crew chasing vampires?


It seems like it. on for a short while



fissure30 said:


> Plan on coming to the saturday herf with the Mrs, but won't know for sure until later this week.


hope2c u there:tu


hk3 said:


> I am going to do my best to make this. Talking with the ol lady to see if she's interested in hanging out in the area for the weekend.
> 
> I will know for sure when the time gets closer.


hope to see u there.



sailchaser said:


> HMMMMMM!
> What recipe should we use for the rolls Sunday?I think I need a cigar to decide :ss
> 
> or I let Kath decide!!!


I like them all, but whats this about u not having any nuts:r



Old Sailor said:


> *11 DAYS AND WE HERF!!:chk:chk:chk*


*Yeah Babbbbyyyyy*:chk:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> *11 DAYS AND WE HERF!!:chk:chk:chk*


. AND
5 day's to vacation and I can play around like Dave:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

Who's nutless??:r:r


Maps are printed - check
GPS programed - check
Are we ready - double check


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Who's nutless??:r:r
> 
> Maps are printed - check
> GPS programed - check
> Are we ready - double check


Now all u need is a place to stay1
Still waiting on the big man, havent heard from him today but im sure it will happen. Worst come to worst we wont be staying at the hotel then u guys can stay with us. But again im sure this will happen:tu

Shaggy call me back, I dont answer phone call restricted or blocked but I know it's you now.


----------



## Sailkat

Old Sailor said:


> I'm allergic to walnuts fyi:hn


"We" usually make them with pecans :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Sailkat said:


> "We" usually make them with pecans :tu


Nice way to bail the BIG GUY out of trouble but it wont work.:r (Ok let me rethink this, if I joke on him2bad he wont take me fishing anymore) (but then again we havent gone in a while to it's all good) Thinkingssss


----------



## Sailkat

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Nice way to bail the BIG GUY out of trouble but it wont work.:r (Ok let me rethink this, if I joke on him2bad he wont take me fishing anymore) (but then again we havent gone in a while to it's all good) Thinkingssss


Remember he's on vacation the whole week before your herf. I think you could probably get some fishing in http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=characters/character0053.gif


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Sailkat said:


> Remember he's on vacation the whole week before your herf. I think you could probably get some fishing in http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=characters/character0053.gif


:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:tu


----------



## chip

Sailkat said:


> Remember he's on vacation the whole week before your herf. I think you could probably get some fishing in http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=characters/character0053.gif


Thinking about taking a day or two myself...want to use my vacation this year, not like last year and just lose them.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

chip said:


> Thinking about taking a day or two myself...want to use my vacation this year, not like last year and just lose them.


Woo the chip man is going to take a vacation ?????


----------



## shaggy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Now all u need is a place to stay1
> Still waiting on the big man, havent heard from him today but im sure it will happen. Worst come to worst we wont be staying at the hotel then u guys can stay with us. But again im sure this will happen:tu
> 
> Shaggy call me back, I dont answer phone call restricted or blocked but I know it's you now.


i wasnt callin......should i be???


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> i wasnt callin......should i be???


Oh it was that other guy that I dont like from canada I talked to him and were all set.


----------



## shaggy

what other guy?
u cheatin on me big boy????


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Oh it was that other guy that I dont like* *from canada* I talked to him and were all set.


:r:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> what other guy?
> u cheatin on me big boy????


Uhhhh naw im not cheatin on u, why would I do a thing like that U know your 2nd to Carlos


Old Sailor said:


> :r:chk


Dave u know we love, leslie reminds me of that everytime I mention your name questions to follow when you get here


----------



## DragonMan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh it was that other guy that I dont like from canada I talked to him and were all set.


I have no idea who that could be?????


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> I have no idea who that could be?????


Oh u know who that is (blueface) im sure he will be getting in touch with u soon about your statement.


----------



## smokehouse

shaggy said:


> what other guy?
> u cheatin on me big boy????


Its not cheatin, if its your dog.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

smokehouse said:


> Its not cheatin, if its your dog.:ss


wow did something happen at the last herf I should know about shaggy????


----------



## sailchaser

Sailkat said:


> Remember he's on vacation the whole week before your herf. I think you could probably get some fishing in http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=characters/character0053.gif


after i finish your work list I can go fishing



DETROITPHA357 said:


> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:tu


The above is my reation after realizing your actually not working



chip said:


> Thinking about taking a day or two myself...want to use my vacation this year, not like last year and just lose them.


Great Idea



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Woo the chip man is going to take a vacation ?????


That makes to votes yes:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> The above is my reation after realizing your actually not working


I manned up and told the boss im working 2many hrs I told him I need to see my house before the sun goes down I told him im out and thats that I showed him

2hrs later: I got a text message from the Sgt. per the Lt do this this and that and make sure this is done tomorrow after the raid Im now on the computer working from home guess they showed me:r

Tell you what when I go on vacation (end of august, palms springs, ca) Im not working 1day and they better not call me for anything. Not even to tell me ive been transfered


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I manned up and told the boss im working 2many hrs I told him I need to see my house before the sun goes down I told him im out and thats that I showed him
> 
> *2hrs later: I got a text message from the Sgt. per the Lt do this this and that and make sure this is done tomorrow after the raid Im now on the computer working from home guess they showed me*:r
> 
> Tell you what when I go on vacation (end of august, palms springs, ca) Im not working 1day and they better not call me for anything. Not even to tell me ive been transfered


 :r:chk:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> :r:chk:r


lets see how funny it is when I go in tomorrow. I got all of the work they needed done and Im headed to bed now for a early wake up:hn


----------



## Old Sailor

Be safe out there!:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Be safe out there!:tu


U bet:tu


----------



## CJupdike

Okay, I can say that I'm a definite, positive maybe.  As always I might get thrown out of town on work :hn but if not, I'm down.


----------



## Old Sailor




----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


>


i hope booker at least points us to the safe corners to sleep on...:r seein how we havent heard about the hotel


----------



## BengalMan

Booker, 

I have Oliva events Friday and Saturday in Michigan. Friday at Smokers Kastle in Burton, MI and Saturday at Smokys in Berkley. My event Saturday ends at 5, then I plan on heading over to your party after that as long as there is plenty of BBQ left!! Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## shaggy

BengalMan said:


> Booker,
> 
> I have Oliva events Friday and Saturday in Michigan. Friday at Smokers Kastle in Burton, MI and Saturday at Smokys in Berkley. My event Saturday ends at 5, then I plan on heading over to your party after that as long as there is plenty of BBQ left!! Looking forward to meeting everyone!


ok now booker is gettin outta control......his own cigar rep at his birfday party????WTF>????


----------



## BengalMan

shaggy said:


> ok now booker is gettin outta control......his own cigar rep at his birfday party????WTF>????


Haha, I heard about this at a herf tonight and I'm in the same neck of the woods next weekend and thought there was no way I was going to miss this.  Looking forward to meeting all you gorillas!


----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> i hope booker at least points us to the safe corners to sleep on...:r seein how we havent heard about the hotel


Shaggy you can always crash at the our house:chk but I don't know how safe it is with the outlet down the street,


----------



## Dirty Dee

chip said:


> Thinking about taking a day or two myself...want to use my vacation this year, not like last year and just lose them.


Whoa, hold the boat!

I thought you weren't allowed to take vacations anymore? :ss


----------



## DragonMan

sailchaser said:


> Shaggy you can always crash at the our house:chk but I don't know how safe it is with the outlet down the street,


Lead us not into temptation!! :hn


----------



## Sailkat

DragonMan said:


> Lead us not into temptation!! :hn


Don't worry, Nick.....you'd probably never find it. http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=confused/confused0024.gif

But we will keep you safe from that "horrible place"


----------



## Conch Republican

What hotel and where? I feel a road trip happening!


----------



## shaggy

Conch Republican said:


> What hotel and where? I feel a road trip happening!


oh now u want to come????

maybe it is full...:r


----------



## sailchaser

shaggy said:


> oh now u want to come????
> 
> maybe it is full...:r


I feel a deafcon 12 alert coming for this town and a 10 mile premiter set up around Bookers house










Must have cigar to enter area


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mannn how many days do we have left. I need a break. (here 4 the moment)


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Mannn how many days do we have left. I need a break. (here 4 the moment)


:r uh any word on the rooms yet..... my ole buddy, pal, friend


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> :r uh any word on the rooms yet..... my ole buddy, pal, friend


Yeah he said he took care of it but I havent got any conf#'s yet, I keep missing him and he keep missing me. I'l be out of town this weekend but I"ll be back on it Monday. It's usually no prob cause we will be staying at his property so he's there everyday.:tu Worst case we will have a 10min shorter drive to my house $100 cheaper and no check out.


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah he said he took care of it but I havent got any conf#'s yet, I keep missing him and he keep missing me. I'l be out of town this weekend but I"ll be back on it Monday. It's usually no prob cause we will be staying at his property so he's there everyday.:tu Worst case we will have a 10min shorter drive to my house $100 cheaper and no check out.


:tu:tu

Your going away??? where WE going???:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> :tu:tu
> 
> Your going away??? where WE going???:r:r


2nd half of leslie birthday gift. She wanted to go to the Macy's Music Festival Cincinnati
Paul Brown Stadium, Cincinnati , Ohio
July 25-26th, 2008 so im still not gettting a chance to rest but hell mim use to it now:hn

I think im going to sleep at my birthday party and at the herf, as long as u guys have a good time im cool


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 2nd half of leslie birthday gift. She wanted to go to the Macy's Music Festival Cincinnati
> Paul Brown Stadium, Cincinnati , Ohio
> July 25-26th, 2008 so im still not gettting a chance to rest but hell mim use to it now:hn
> 
> I think im going to sleep at my birthday party and at the herf, as long as u guys have a good time im cool


Booker looks like you got a full schedule good thing your getting all this activity out of the way before you get any older:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Booker looks like you got a full schedule good thing your getting all this activity out of the way before you get any older:chk


Wow that was a low blow:tg:bn Im not getting older im getting better (slower)

I still can do this:chk:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Wow that was a low blow:tg:bn Im not getting older im getting better (slower)
> 
> I still can do this:chk:chk:chk


That looks like a fishing war dance to me :tu :tu :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> That looks like a fishing war dance to me :tu :tu :tu


I'm doing a "catching" war dance..


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'm doing a "catching" war dance..


Yellow Perch?? :dr


----------



## hardcz

yum, I love fish! I'll be passing out free hugs if anyone's looking for one on Saturday.


----------



## Old Sailor

hardcz said:


> yum, I love fish! I'll be passing out free hugs if anyone's looking for one on Saturday.


We can take up a collection of cigars for ya on Saturday..seeings how you're out of cigars.


----------



## chip

Ok...so I guess Booker and Sailchaser need to get hold of me with the plans for Saturday...cooking and whatnot.
I have a couple of "Birthday" cigars, one in particular for the young man of the day. Booker, given your proclivity to hoover down high strength churchills in the time it takes me to enjoy a flavorful PC, I must ask that this be your first in the morning. It will pair well with coffee, and I would like your taste buds to be eager and willing, rather than cowering in fear....:r
The others are appropriately sized for a more refined smoking style....:ss


----------



## sailchaser

chip said:


> Ok...so I guess Booker and Sailchaser need to get hold of me with the plans for Saturday...cooking and whatnot.
> I have a couple of "Birthday" cigars, one in particular for the young man of the day. Booker, given your proclivity to hoover down high strength churchills in the time it takes me to enjoy a flavorful PC, I must ask that this be your first in the morning. It will pair well with coffee, and I would like your taste buds to be eager and willing, rather than cowering in fear....:r
> The others are appropriately sized for a more refined smoking style....:ss


Chip you made my eyes water with the "PROCLIVITY TO HOVER":r:r


----------



## 357

So Booker,

Have you started working on the food list? 

Are there things you'd like folks to bring?

Do you need help with the BBQ?


Everyone else:

Is everyone bringing wives/kids to the Saturday BBQ?


P.S. I've been looking forward to this for a long time. What's the countdown at?


----------



## White97Jimmy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
> 2. Mauice x2
> 3. shaggy (have to work out the logistics but i will be there)(need room for 1 nite if it matters)
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party (room for 2 nites)
> 5. Chip
> 6. Jbailey
> 7. hardcz
> 8. BigDilly x 3
> 9. smokehouse
> 10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party (need room for 2 nights)
> 11. icehog3 (tentative, still haven't got my shifts at work covered).
> 12 Dirty Dee plus2
> 13. Sailchaser and Sail Kat
> 14. Bigga Petey
> 15. RHNewfie & Faith - at least for Saturday
> 16. 357 & Mrs 357
> 17. White97Jimmy (tentative)
> 
> Aprox: 31 people so far. give or take some that havent pasted/:tu


I guess I should probably post. It's been a while since I've been on CS!



> You last visited: 06-27-2008 at 11:47 AM


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Sorry...I'm trying to get the hell out of this state! I got a promotion at work and a relocation package to Jersey. I turned it down twice and they keep calling me back offering more money. Trying to get them up to 6 figures! Anyway, if things at work are running smoothly, I might be able to slip out early and head to the party. It's been a pretty busy week for the criminals.


----------



## White97Jimmy

BTW- Just got an email that July 31st Smoker's Outlet will be having a 601/eo event. I'm not crazy about their cigars, but I may be stopping up there.


----------



## sailchaser

White97Jimmy said:


> BTW- Just got an email that July 31st Smoker's Outlet will be having a 601/eo event. I'm not crazy about their cigars, but I may be stopping up there.


I agree about the smokes, but it would be good to have a smoke with ya
By the way six figures would be nice and you earned it for all the hours you've been putting in:tu


----------



## White97Jimmy

Got another offer.....they almost got me...I said "Y...E....Nope." :r

However...It is up to a $14.5k raise so far, plus a $12k relo package. Still holding out....


----------



## sailchaser

White97Jimmy said:


> Got another offer.....they almost got me...I said "Y...E....Nope." :r
> 
> However...It is up to a $14.5k raise so far. Still holding out....


you'l get it then will have something else to celbrate at Bookers


----------



## Old Sailor

357 said:


> So Booker,
> 
> Have you started working on the food list?
> 
> Are there things you'd like folks to bring?
> 
> Do you need help with the BBQ?
> 
> Everyone else:
> 
> Is everyone bringing wives/kids to the Saturday BBQ?
> 
> P.S. I've been looking forward to this for a long time. What's the countdown at?


Kids at a bar??:hn


----------



## Old Sailor

James!!!! good to see ya back....cya at the herf!


----------



## RHNewfie

Dave, what time will you be at Smokers? Faith and I will try to arrive around the same time.


----------



## Old Sailor

I think it's around noon?? Maybe Booker can add to this. http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## DETROITPHA357

chip said:


> Ok...so I guess Booker and Sailchaser need to get hold of me with the plans for Saturday...cooking and whatnot.
> I have a couple of "Birthday" cigars, one in particular for the young man of the day. Booker, given your proclivity to hoover down high strength churchills in the time it takes me to enjoy a flavorful PC, I must ask that this be your first in the morning. It will pair well with coffee, and I would like your taste buds to be eager and willing, rather than cowering in fear....:r
> The others are appropriately sized for a more refined smoking style....:ss


U know the new smoking booker now



sailchaser said:


> Chip you made my eyes water with the "PROCLIVITY TO HOVER":r:r


U should know him as well



357 said:


> So Booker,
> 
> Have you started working on the food list? Bring something already cooked that can feed a few people.
> 
> Are there things you'd like folks to bring?:tpd:
> 
> Do you need help with the BBQ? Yes Im going to see if we can hook up at chris or chip house and BBQ????
> 
> Everyone else:
> 
> Is everyone bringing wives/kids to the Saturday BBQ? Nope not this time unless she pops up on me
> 
> P.S. I've been looking forward to this for a long time. What's the countdown at?


Thats OldSailor and Chip job:chk



Old Sailor said:


> Kids at a bar??:hn





Old Sailor said:


> I think it's around noon?? Maybe Booker can add to this. http://www.freesmileys.org


Addd what
Let me look I think I put Smokers Outlet 1p-4p or something like that. But hell if Chris or Chip will willing we will be at there house cooking

I did tell the people at the outlet we would be there so maybe we can do a stop by


----------



## 357

Old Sailor said:


> Kids at a bar??:hn





DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Wives, family and all friends are welcome. This is a open event to all ClubStogie family and friends:tu*


This is quoted from the first post of this thread. I thought when mentioned wives & family, he meant kids. My kids will probably be with their grandmother on Saturday but I just wanted to clarify. It didn't sound too far fetched since it was in the afternoon, outside, and since BBQ is on the menu. Anyway... I can't wait for next week!


----------



## Old Sailor

I'm game for where ever, just have to get the ladies together and figure out what time and where they are meeting to go shopping.

:chk:chk:chk:ss:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

357 said:


> This is quoted from the first post of this thread. I thought when mentioned wives & family, he meant kids. My kids will probably be with their grandmother on Saturday but I just wanted to clarify. It didn't sound too far fetched since it was in the afternoon, outside, and since BBQ is on the menu. Anyway... I can't wait for next week!


Well, BBQ is on the menu but all the food will be taken to Rhino's where the herf/dinner will be at 5 pm. So I've heard.
I could be wrong though 

'


----------



## hardcz

Don't forget to bring Booker a BIRTHDAY PRESENT!!!!


----------



## Sailkat

Old Sailor said:


> I'm game for where ever, just have to get the ladies together and figure out what time and where they are meeting to go shopping.
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:ss:ss


I might suggest we meet at our house.....it's easy to find and close to the Outlet. I'll get with Leslie on a time.


----------



## Old Sailor

Sailkat said:


> I might suggest we meet at our house.....it's easy to find and close to the Outlet. I'll get with Leslie on a time.


Perfect!!! we may just drop over sometime in the morning for coffee seeings how we is staying.:ss


----------



## Sailkat

Old Sailor said:


> Perfect!!! we may just drop over sometime in the morning for coffee seeings how we is staying.:ss


That would be great!


----------



## Old Sailor

Sailkat said:


> That would be great!


I just got THAT look from Gail :hn:rshe wants to change before we go to Rhinos, told her to bring something to your place.....hummm might have to got to motel to change...time permitting.


----------



## chip

I guess Sailchaser and I need to talk.....


----------



## sailchaser

chip said:


> I guess Sailchaser and I need to talk.....


pm sent


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> I just got THAT look from Gail :hn:rshe wants to change before we go to Rhinos, told her to bring something to your place.....hummm might have to got to motel to change...time permitting.


:rDave, I wasn't even home I was at work and I got that look I swear I could feel it thru the air


----------



## Dirty Dee

Okay I hope this is okay to start?

Food List

1. Pasta Salad - Dirty Dee


----------



## DETROITPHA357

:tu


Sailkat said:


> I might suggest we meet at our house.....it's easy to find and close to the Outlet. I'll get with Leslie on a time.


She's going to call you today?



chip said:


> I guess Sailchaser and I need to talk.....


Yes pleaseeee:tu



Dirty Dee said:


> Okay I hope this is okay to start? *Yes good Ideal*
> 
> Food List
> 
> 1. Pasta Salad - Dirty Dee


Very good Ideal, Im going to get with chris and chip to see how were doing the BBQ..:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*Count them now.... 6 more days till we herf!!*

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> *Count them now.... 6 more days till we herf!!*
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


That many ):
Remind me in 3-4days


----------



## Old Sailor

hardcz said:


> Don't forget to bring Booker a BIRTHDAY PRESENT!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hey let's have a quick menu meeting. (Like it was my ideal) I'm free today after 6p if not tomorrow after 6-7p is good 4me. What's good 4u guys, Chip, Chris or who ever can make it. I'm on the road coming from Ohio but ill be checking every few mins.


----------



## Old Sailor

:ss:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> :ss:chk:chk:chk


Hey Dave nobody wants to hook up with the BookMan?


----------



## Old Sailor

Send the crew after them!:gn:gn:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Send the crew after them!:gn:gn:r


Naaa I gave them the weekend off


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*UPDATE TO THE 1ST POST*

Ok Friday stands the same, Party at the FireWater Bar....

Saturday: Were going to meet up at Chris (sailchaser) house 1pm for the *Pre BBQ Herf (this is where we will be eating) * 5p we are still going to be meeting at the Rhino for the Main Herf:ss for any questions contact Sailchaser, Chip and myself for any questions:tu

*Hey Dave how many days do we have?????*


----------



## Old Sailor

*IN 5 DAYS WE HERF!!*

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> *IN 5 DAYS WE HERF!!*
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


:chk:chk:chkok remind me in 3more days


----------



## BengalMan

Looking forward to meeting everyone on Saturday night! Like I mentioned before, I won't be able to make it during the day as I have my own event to host in Berkley, but Saturday night it's on!


----------



## sailchaser

Dave no count down for today ?


----------



## Old Sailor

*4 DAYS TA GO*

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> *4 DAYS TA GO*
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk


Now I can sleep Thanks Dave!!!!!


----------



## snkbyt

Old Sailor said:


> *4 DAYS TA GO*
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk


 then he'll be an old fart


----------



## sailchaser

snkbyt said:


> then he'll be an old fart


I was wondering when you were going to show up and cause trouble


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> then he'll be an old fart


:r:r


----------



## hardcz

BengalMan said:


> Looking forward to meeting everyone on Saturday night! Like I mentioned before, I won't be able to make it during the day as I have my own event to host in Berkley, but Saturday night it's on!


Remember to bring all left over cigars from the event for Booker and the Old Sailor..... because they're both partially celebrating their bdays!


----------



## snkbyt

sailchaser said:


> I was wondering when you were going to show up and cause trouble


 sorry I'm late, I've been busy w/training and learning how to kill kill kill


----------



## Old Sailor

*3 MORE DAYS*

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> sorry I'm late, I've been busy w/training and learning how to kill kill kill


Watch out for these over there.:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BengalMan said:


> Looking forward to meeting everyone on Saturday night! Like I mentioned before, I won't be able to make it during the day as I have my own event to host in Berkley, but Saturday night it's on!


It will be nice to meet ya:tu



snkbyt said:


> then he'll be an old fart


Oh boy here comes trouble. Hey man r u being safe over there.:chk



hardcz said:


> Remember to bring all left over cigars from the event for Booker and the Old Sailor..... because they're both partially celebrating their bdays!


No need for that, were just fine. It's you that should be worried.:gn


----------



## fissure30

DETROITPHA357 said:


> No need for that, were just fine. It's you that should be worried.:gn


We'll see about that.:hn It's not polite to come to a party without bearing gifts for the birthday boys:ss

You got any of those taboos left??:chk:ss


----------



## snkbyt

Booker, I'm not over there yet...but soon.................answer your phone some time, like Sat maybe :ss

y'all take care of the old guys at this herf............don't keep them up to late and you guys from Canada don't use the bridges to go home after the herf..............:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*JUST IN FROM BOOKER.....HE HAS 1 ROOM STILL OPEN....YOU WANT IT PM HIM ASAP!!*

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

fissure30 said:


> We'll see about that.:hn It's not polite to come to a party without bearing gifts for the birthday boys:ss
> 
> You got any of those taboos left??:chk:ss


Its not rude I'm just glad u guys r coming down to herf with me that's gife enough 4me.

I'm smoked them andddddddd awwwwww we will talk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> Booker, I'm not over there yet...but soon.................answer your phone some time, like Sat maybe :ss
> 
> y'all take care of the old guys at this herf............don't keep them up to late and you guys from Canada don't use the bridges to go home after the herf..............:r


Yeah I know your n training, be careful in your travels bro period.

I'm sure it will be the old guys taking care of those young tigers. I'm all by myself, 2young to be old and 2old to be young. I'm what they call middle age sexxiee


----------



## Old Sailor

snkbyt said:


> Booker, I'm not over there yet...but soon.................answer your phone some time, like Sat maybe :ss
> 
> y'all take care of the old guys at this herf............don't keep them up to late and *you guys from Canada don't use the bridges to go home after the herf..............:r*




Mike & Nick....thats for you!


----------



## drunkensailor

Hey Booker, Sat. night may have opened up for me and the wife. Pm sent for the room info.


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'm sure it will be the old guys taking care of those young tigers. I'm all by myself, 2young to be old and 2old to be young. I'm what they call middle age sexxiee


I'm not going to touch that one at all period, no way, no how, even if someone tries to bribe me with smokes


----------



## DETROITPHA357

drunkensailor said:


> Hey Booker, Sat. night may have opened up for me and the wife. Pm sent for the room info.


Update to this: With the discount were getting u have to stay 2nites....



sailchaser said:


> I'm not going to touch that one at all period, no way, no how, even if someone tries to bribe me with smokes


go ahead chris touch it.



Old Sailor said:


> *JUST IN FROM BOOKER.....HE HAS 1 ROOM STILL OPEN....YOU WANT IT PM HIM ASAP!!*
> 
> :ss:ss:ss


Thxs Old buddd


----------



## Ms. Detroit

Kate and myself would like to get a count of how many of the ladies would like to go shopping on Saturday. :chk:chk:chk Ladies sign up here or guys if your bringing your wives or girls and they want to go shopping sign

them up here to spend your money:r 

1.Leslie
2.Kat


----------



## Old Sailor

Kate and myself would like to get a count of how many of the ladies would like to go shopping on Saturday. :chk:chk:chk Ladies sign up here or guys if your bringing your wives or girls and they want to go shopping sign

them up here to spend your money:r 

1.Leslie
2.Kat
3.Gail


----------



## Old Sailor

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy 
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party 
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party 
11.
12 Dirty Dee plus2
13. Sailchaser and Sail Kat
14. Bigga Petey 
15. RHNewfie & Faith - at least for Saturday
16. 357 & Mrs 357 
17. White97Jimmy (tentative)

Aprox: 31 people so far. give or take some that havent pasted

BOOK.....2 MORE DAYS!!:ss
:chk:chk


----------



## ZYA_LTR

Old Sailor said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
> 2. Mauice x2
> 3. shaggy
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party
> 5. Chip
> 6. Jbailey
> 7. hardcz
> 8. BigDilly x 3
> 9. smokehouse
> 10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party
> 11.
> 12 Dirty Dee plus2
> 13. Sailchaser and Sail Kat
> 14. Bigga Petey
> 15. RHNewfie & Faith - at least for Saturday
> 16. 357 & Mrs 357
> 17. White97Jimmy (tentative)
> 18. ZYA_LTR (tentative)
> 
> Aprox: 32 people so far. give or take some that havent pasted
> 
> BOOK.....2 MORE DAYS!!:ss
> :chk:chk


I've got to get some work done on my rental house that day for the new tenants, but pending being able to hook up with James and get cleaned up at his place, i should be able to swing it. I just moved to Richmond this past weekend, and everything is in boxes, and shiznit is in a tizzy right now. But i definetely am planning on attending. Just lemme know what to bring/buy/pay Booker.


----------



## jonharky3

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy 
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party 
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party 
11.
12 Dirty Dee plus2
13. Sailchaser and Sail Kat
14. Bigga Petey 
15. RHNewfie & Faith - at least for Saturday
16. 357 & Mrs 357 
17. White97Jimmy (tentative)
18. ZYA_LTR (tentative)
19. jonharky3(just for pre-herf at Sailchasers)
Aprox: 33 people so far. give or take some that havent pasted

BOOK.....2 MORE DAYS!!:ss


----------



## BengalMan

I should be able to make it after my event in Berkley assuming it gets out at a reasonable time.


----------



## sailchaser

PreHerf Grill out:ss
Would everyone who is coming to the Barbecue on sat from 1-4 for burgers and bringing something if you like post her so we have an idea on how much food.BYOB on the drinks but will have pop ,ice tea,lemonade etc. Our house is 5 Min. from the outlet pm me for the Addy and look forward to seeing everyone.:tu
1.)Sailchaser and Sailkat
2.)Chip


----------



## smokehouse

PreHerf Grill out:ss
Would everyone who is coming to the Barbecue on sat from 1-4 for burgers and bringing something if you like post her so we have an idea on how much food.BYOB on the drinks but will have pop ,ice tea,lemonade etc. Our house is 5 Min. from the outlet pm me (sailchaser) for the Addy and look forward to seeing everyone.:tu
1.)Sailchaser and Sailkat
2.)Chip
3.)Smokehouse


----------



## White97Jimmy

ZYA_LTR said:


> I've got to get some work done on my rental house that day for the new tenants, but pending being able to hook up with James and get cleaned up at his place, i should be able to swing it. I just moved to Richmond this past weekend, and everything is in boxes, and shiznit is in a tizzy right now. But i definetely am planning on attending. Just lemme know what to bring/buy/pay Booker.


I won't be home. I'm going straight from work. No use for me to drive all the way to SCS when I can just take 75 downtown.


----------



## Old Sailor

PreHerf Grill out:ss
Would everyone who is coming to the Barbecue on sat from 1-4 for burgers and bringing something if you like post her so we have an idea on how much food.BYOB on the drinks but will have pop ,ice tea,lemonade etc. Our house is 5 Min. from the outlet pm me (sailchaser) for the Addy and look forward to seeing everyone.:tu
1.)Sailchaser and Sailkat
2.)Chip
3.)Smokehouse
4.)Old Sailor & Gail


----------



## Bigga Petey

Well crap!
Looks like I got blown out of the water again. 
If I make it Saturday, it will be late.
Ain't saying I ain't gonna make it, but that possibilty exists.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

1.)Sailchaser and Sailkat
2.)Chip
3.)Smokehouse
4.)Old Sailor & Gail
5.)Detroit & Ms. Detroit


----------



## Jbailey

*PreHerf Grill out*
1.)Sailchaser and Sailkat
2.)Chip
3.)Smokehouse
4.)Old Sailor & Gail
5.)Detroit & Ms. Detroit
6.)Jbailey


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ms. Detroit said:


> Kate and myself would like to get a count of how many of the ladies would like to go shopping on Saturday. :chk:chk:chk Ladies sign up here or guys if your bringing your wives or girls and they want to go shopping sign
> 
> them up here to spend your money:r
> 
> 1.Leslie
> 2.Kat


*Bump*

R there any more ladies going shopping with them2?


----------



## 357

*PreHerf Grill out*
1.)Sailchaser and Sailkat
2.)Chip
3.)Smokehouse
4.)Old Sailor & Gail
5.)Detroit & Ms. Detroit
6.)Jbailey[/quote]
7.)357 (not sure if the Mrs is coming or not)


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Bump*
> 
> R there any more ladies going shopping with them2?


You left out Gail


----------



## Old Sailor

*SHOPPING ON SAT.*

1.Leslie
2.Kat
3.)Gail

I'll be lookin for a liquior store to try and find some rum!!


----------



## shaggy

PreHerf Grill out
1.)Sailchaser and Sailkat
2.)Chip
3.)Smokehouse
4.)Old Sailor & Gail
5.)Detroit & Ms. Detroit
6.)Jbailey[/quote]
7.)357 (not sure if the Mrs is coming or not)
8.)Shaggy
9.)Dragonman


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> *SHOPPING ON SAT.*
> 
> 1.Leslie
> 2.Kat
> 3.)Gail
> 
> I'll be lookin for a liquior store to try and find some rum!!


i WOULD NEVER:tu



shaggy said:


> 9.)Dragonman


Hey I got a package today for you but there was nothing inside of it

PS my father said he had some very nice cigars this week, I wonder where he got them from


----------



## snkbyt

if y'all need snkbyt BBQ sauce for the cookout.........contact BigVito Perry, he should have some made by now?


y'all be safe and enjoy yourselves...........even if you forget your decoder rings


----------



## hardcz

whatever you do, don't smoke the "home rolled" cigars that booker puts out... you'll notice them by being extremely fat in the middle, and the ends are twisted..usually in a white "wrapper"


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> if y'all need *snkbyt BBQ sauce *for the cookout.........contact BigVito Perry, he should have some made by now?
> 
> y'all be safe and enjoy yourselves...........even if you forget your decoder rings


Man that would have been nice. Wish I would have thought of that



hardcz said:


> whatever you do, don't smoke the "home rolled" cigars that booker puts out... you'll notice them by being extremely fat in the middle, and the ends are twisted..usually in a white "wrapper"


Man U havent had a cigar until U had one of those. :ss:ss


----------



## shaggy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> i WOULD NEVER:tu
> 
> *Hey I got a package today for you but there was nothing inside of it*
> 
> PS my father said he had some very nice cigars this week, I wonder where he got them from


hmmmm i wonder if dan will mind if we smoke his cigars :chk


----------



## Old Sailor

BUMP

PreHerf Grill out
1.)Sailchaser and Sailkat
2.)Chip
3.)Smokehouse
4.)Old Sailor & Gail
5.)Detroit & Ms. Detroit
6.)Jbailey[/quote]
7.)357 (not sure if the Mrs is coming or not)
8.)Shaggy
9.)Dragonman


----------



## BengalMan

I think I'll make it for the pre-herf grill out, then probably have to head back to Cincinnati. Can someone PM me an address?


----------



## RenoB

You all have a great weekend, I'll be thinking of you while in the northwoods and will smoke something in honor of your B-day Booker!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RenoB said:


> You all have a great weekend, I'll be thinking of you while in the northwoods and will smoke something in honor of your B-day Booker!


Thx u my good Sir.


----------



## jonharky3

Old Sailor said:


> BUMP
> 
> PreHerf Grill out
> 1.)Sailchaser and Sailkat
> 2.)Chip
> 3.)Smokehouse
> 4.)Old Sailor & Gail
> 5.)Detroit & Ms. Detroit
> 6.)Jbailey


7.)357 (not sure if the Mrs is coming or not)
8.)Shaggy
9.)Dragonman[/quote]
10.) Jonharky3 and possibly Damon


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> hmmmm i wonder if dan will mind if we smoke his cigars :chk


Well we can smoke a few just2c / make sure there safe 4him I don't think he would mind.


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well we can smoke a few just2c / make sure there safe 4him I don't think he would mind.


Booker I be a betting man that you will loose count on how many smoke you have this weekend:ss

It's almost Time!!!!!


----------



## icehog3

Still bummed that I could not get Saturday off work, but I will be with you in spirit and be smoking one in your honor at 10PM....Have an awesome B-Day, My Brother, and can't wait to celebrate it late in 2 weeks.


----------



## Old Sailor

BUMP

PreHerf Grill out
1.)Sailchaser and Sailkat
2.)Chip
3.)Smokehouse
4.)Old Sailor & Gail
5.)Detroit & Ms. Detroit
6.)Jbailey[/quote]
7.)357 (not sure if the Mrs is coming or not)
8.)Shaggy
9.)Dragonman
10.)Jonharky3 and possibly Damon
11.)Rhnewfie & Faith


----------



## fissure30

Won't be able to make the dinner but will be at the Rhino. Is there any type of dress code for the Rhino? Jeans?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

No dress code


----------



## Old Sailor

If you wear a dress...we don't know you :r:r


----------



## fissure30

Better a dress than a birthday suituu


----------



## Old Sailor

fissure30 said:


> Better a dress than a birthday suituu


 :r:r:r


----------



## cab28

Man, I've been trying to work this out but it looks like I won't make it. Have a great birthday Booker, I'll make sure to have a little something for you next time.


----------



## hardcz

DETROITPHA357 said:


> No dress code


Should I come packing heat? Been a while since I was on the east side.... BTW if someone asks who I am... My street name is Snow Cone......

No joke, got it while doing my thing over on east warren...


----------



## White97Jimmy

hardcz said:


> Should I come packing heat? Been a while since I was on the east side.... BTW if someone asks who I am... My street name is Snow Cone......
> 
> No joke, got it while doing my thing over on east warren...


LOL, its Greektown, not the Cass Corridor! Besides, its a bar, and you "shouldn't" be packing in there unless you got yourself a shiny shield. And if everyone takes a side trip to the casino, you definitely can't bring it in there.


----------



## BigVito

Old Sailor said:


> If you wear a dress...we don't know you :r:r


:r maybe put him to work.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> LOL, its Greektown, not the Cass Corridor! Besides, its a bar, and you "shouldn't" be packing in there unless you got yourself a shiny shield. And if everyone takes a side trip to the casino, you definitely can't bring it in there.


Well said James. Downtown Detroit is the 5th safest major city Downtown so I'm sure all will be fine. Hell if u see a bum ill buy u a drink 

Ps: let's not scare our out of town guess with the hype (altho the canada crew been here several times) were all good 

I talked to the owner and the Elks will be here as well but we will have our space no prob. Aren't the elks a older group of people???? Maybe some of them smoke cigars!


----------



## DragonMan

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well said James. Downtown Detroit is the 5th safest major city Downtown so I'm sure all will be fine. Hell if u see a bumb ill buy u a drink
> 
> *Ps: let's not scare our out of town guess with the hype (altho the canada crew been here several times) were all good *
> 
> I talked to the owner and the Elks will be here as well but we will have our space no prob. Aren't the elks a older group of people???? Maybe some of them smoke cigars!


I'm more scared of customs then Detroit....and the tunnel is cursed!!!!! :hn

P.S. It's real easy to get lost though!! :r


----------



## alley00p

DragonMan said:


> I'm more scared of customs then Detroit....and the tunnel is cursed!!!!! :hn
> 
> P.S. It's real easy to get lost though!! :r


 Lost in the Tunnel??? 

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> I'm more scared of customs then Detroit....and the tunnel is cursed!!!!! :hn
> 
> P.S. It's real easy to get lost though!! :r


http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## Old Sailor

alley00p said:


> Lost in the Tunnel???
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


It's a looooooonnnnnngggggg story!:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> I'm more scared of customs then Detroit....and the tunnel is cursed!!!!! :hn
> 
> P.S. It's real easy to get lost though!! :r


LOL I'm sure u won't get lost this time (hell its only 1turn&your there). Let's see if yall can do it in less then 2hrs this time


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> It's a looooooonnnnnngggggg story!:r


it was a longer ride than story......:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

He better not get lost, gave him a copy of my maps.:ss


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> He better not get lost, gave him a copy of my maps.:ss


i am borrowing a GPS :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Shaggy and dragon give me a call asap pleaseeeee....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> :r maybe put him to work.


Hey what ever happen to you


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey what ever happen to you


pm sent.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> pm sent.


PM replied to


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*B4I Go2Bed*

:chk:chk:chk*How many days B4I get a Chance2Herf with some of my GOOD FRIENDS*:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

Party time.....:mn


----------



## Old Sailor

20 hours!!!

:chk:chk


----------



## hardcz

awww Booker wants a hug!

Big man, I'm not afraid to show a bro some man love.....

Happy Early Birthday!

Looking at your present.... just Wow.....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

hardcz said:


> awww Booker wants a hug!
> 
> *Big man, I'm not afraid to show a bro some man love.....*
> 
> Happy Early Birthday!
> 
> Looking at your present.... just Wow.....


Wow not sure how to take that :r

I cant wait to lite up with the fellasss


----------



## fissure30

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Wow not sure how to take that :r
> 
> I cant wait to lite up with the fellasss


Yeah I don't know about Dan.....He was pretty eager to lick Da Klugs balls:chk:chk Going to be good to herf and smack Booker and the Old Man:gn


----------



## shaggy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *B4I Go2Bed*
> 
> :chk:chk:chk*How many days B4I get a Chance2Herf with some of my GOOD FRIENDS*:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk
> 
> Party time.....:mn


someone comin that i dont know about??? :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

fissure30 said:


> Yeah I don't know about Dan.....*He was pretty eager to lick Da Klugs ball* Going to be good to herf and smack Booker and the Old Man:gn


:r:r:r:r I saw that:r:r

About the smackin OldSailor and Myself Lets just say I will have around 16of my close friends with me at all times Hint:gn:gn:gn

And havent anyone told you about messing with the Elders im sure U wont walk away without a lil:gnback at ya. I have a lil something for????


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> someone comin that i dont know about??? :r


Now that u asked, YESSS Saturday Herf.


----------



## BengalMan

Booker, 
I have some accounts to hit up in the AM and then I plan on meeting you all up at Smokers Outlet tomorrow. If you could, PM me your cell info and I'll give you a call when I'm on my way to the shop. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## fissure30

BengalMan said:


> Booker,
> I have some accounts to hit up in the AM and then I plan on meeting you all up at Smokers Outlet tomorrow. If you could, PM me your cell info and I'll give you a call when I'm on my way to the shop. See you all tomorrow!


Ian, you still in Burton friday night? Plan on being there at ~5 if the event is still on?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

jonharky3 said:


> 1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
> 2. Mauice x2
> 3. shaggy
> 4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party
> 5. Chip
> 6. Jbailey
> 7. hardcz
> 8. BigDilly x 3
> 9. smokehouse
> 10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party
> 11.
> 12 Dirty Dee plus2
> 13. Sailchaser and Sail Kat
> 14. Bigga Petey
> 15. RHNewfie & Faith - at least for Saturday
> 16. 357 & Mrs 357
> 17. White97Jimmy (tentative)
> 18. ZYA_LTR (tentative)
> 19. jonharky3(just for pre-herf at Sailchasers)
> Aprox: 33 people so far. give or take some that havent pasted
> 
> BOOK.....2 MORE DAYS!!:ss


So is this the current count so far im looking at approx 33prople not including co workers and friends. Maybe around 50people:hn

*PS: I hear the ELK's are going to be there as well so it should be a nice croud, maybe make a few new friends and cs members*


----------



## fissure30

1. Detroitpha357 & Ms. Detroit x5
2. Mauice x2
3. shaggy 
4. Old Sailor & Gail - we will be at BD Party 
5. Chip
6. Jbailey
7. hardcz
8. BigDilly x 3
9. smokehouse
10. DragonMan - will be at BD Party 
11.
12 Dirty Dee plus2
13. Sailchaser and Sail Kat
14. Bigga Petey 
15. RHNewfie & Faith - at least for Saturday
16. 357 & Mrs 357 
17. White97Jimmy (tentative)
18. ZYA_LTR (tentative)
19. jonharky3(just for pre-herf at Sailchasers)
20. Fissure30 and Mrs Fissure30 (only rhinos)


----------



## BengalMan

fissure30 said:


> Ian, you still in Burton friday night? Plan on being there at ~5 if the event is still on?


Absolutely! We just did an event at the Detroit Gold Club for the Hummer tournament that went very well. Tomorrow from 4-8 at Smokers Kastle in Burton I'll be there for an Oliva and bourbon tasting. Should be a good time for sure!


----------



## sailchaser

Pre Herf central up date ,

Caught some walleye today and will have some to taste at the grilling party,

BY THE WAY ONE HOUR TILL BOOKER GET'S OLDER
AND HE'S STILL:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

FYI

Please smoke cigars in the BAR area not near the dance floor per the owner but he is very cigar friendly:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Pre Herf central up date ,
> 
> Caught some walleye today and will have some to taste at the grilling party, I cant seat near the grill, or yall will be taking me to the hospital:hn
> 
> BY THE WAY ONE HOUR TILL BOOKER GET'S OLDER
> AND HE'S STILL:chk:chk:chk:chk


Nope my birthday is Monday August the 4th
Ihave a few days baby:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> FYI
> 
> Please smoke cigars in the BAR area not near the dance floor per the owner but he is very cigar friendly:ss


 I know where I'm sittin then:ss:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> FYI
> 
> Please smoke cigars in the BAR area not near the dance floor per the owner but he is very cigar friendly:ss


BUMP


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> I know where I'm sittin then:ss:ss


LOL, Im going to see if I can set up a table for our boxes and we can kick-it around there cause im going to have a cigar in my mouth at all times.:cb


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Nope my birthday is Monday August the 4th
> Ihave a few days baby:chk:chk


In regards to grilling fish:

Don't worry Booker you get the special seat in the rubber raft in the middle of the canal on a long ,long ,long teather


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> Don't worry Booker you get the special seat in the rubber raft in the middle of the canal on a long ,long ,long teather


with dan...hardz :gn:gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Don't worry Booker you get the special seat in the rubber raft in the middle of the canal on a long ,long ,long teather


NOt quite sure what that means but I dont think im going to like it


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> with dan...hardz :gn:gn


I like that idea Dave :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> In regards to grilling fish:
> 
> Don't worry Booker you get the special seat in the rubber raft in the middle of the canal on a long ,long ,long teather


Chris Leslie is also cooking/bring 2dishes to the BBQ Pre Herf:dr


sailchaser said:


> I like that idea Dave :tu


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Chris Leslie is also cooking/bring 2dishes to the BBQ Pre Herf:dr


Kath and I nominate Leslie as winner of my hero for the day award :tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Kath and I nominate Leslie as winner of my hero for the day award :tu:tu


I'll 2nd that

and when she read this I hope to get lucky:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser

If anybody still needs our house or phone info pm Sailkat or myself
I think we got everyone but just in case


----------



## DETROITPHA357

GN yall see/talk to ya's tomorrow im hitting the bed:hn


----------



## icehog3

Have a blast, Booker!! Miss you, Bro, but see you in a fortnight.


----------



## White97Jimmy

Hell, I might get out of work early! (As I'm sitting at work at 2:30am - WTF????)

Hopefully I can get out of this place soon damnit! Stupid alarms.


----------



## sailchaser

White97Jimmy said:


> Hell, I might get out of work early! (As I'm sitting at work at 2:30am - WTF????)
> 
> Hopefully I can get out of this place soon damnit! Stupid alarms.


Sidecutters, bypass and ductape my favorite friends


----------



## shaggy

now where is nick?????


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> now where is nick?????


Lost already??:r:r


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> Lost already??:r:r


maybe......at his speed we may meet up with ya for some food


----------



## Kidrock387

Due to unseen events I wont be able to attend tonight. I'am sorry. Booker happy birthday and I will herf with you guys soon.



Jon


----------



## Old Sailor




----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> maybe......at his speed we may meet up with ya for some food


or tomorrow:r


----------



## shaggy

nicola is on his way..........:tu


----------



## hardcz

so what are you guys trying to say...rubber raft...booker...long canal...and me...?

...........

Does anyone want some Mexican Cokes? They sell them at a store near my house.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> now where is nick?????


U2 give me a call


----------



## snkbyt

y'all have fun tomorrow............Booker keep your phone on as I might give you a sober call (can't drink here)


----------



## Dirty Dee

Okay, okay I'm confused. Do I bring a food dish to the Rhino Club at 5 PM on Saturday or what?

Someone let me know; please.

I will not be able to make the pre herf cookout guys. I'll see you all at around 5 Saturday.


----------



## hardcz

Dirty Dee said:


> Okay, okay I'm confused. Do I bring a food dish to the Rhino Club at 5 PM on Saturday or what?
> 
> Someone let me know; please.
> 
> I will not be able to make the pre herf cookout guys. I'll see you all at around 5 Saturday.


Think it's supposed to be at Sailchasers..... so I'm going to be one hungry gorilla since the food was moved to the preparty


----------



## sailchaser

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *UPDATE TO THE 1ST POST*
> 
> Ok Friday stands the same, Party at the FireWater Bar....
> 
> Saturday: Were going to meet up at Chris (sailchaser) house 1pm for the *Pre BBQ Herf (this is where we will be eating) *5p we are still going to be meeting at the Rhino for the Main Herf:ss for any questions contact Sailchaser, Chip and myself for any questions:tu
> 
> *Hey Dave how many days do we have?????*


Parties in progress

The food was moved from the Rhino due to the fact of trying to move that much food and keep it warm would not be easy, you can bring anything you want to drink or a dish if you wish pm me for addy if needed


----------



## shaggy

sailchaser said:


> Parties in progress
> 
> The food was moved from the Rhino due to the fact of trying to move that much food and keep it warm would not be easy, you can bring anything you want to drink or a dish if you wish pm me for addy if needed


what time can we come over???


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Have fun guys!
I wish I could be there for this one.:hn

But, since I'm stuck down South on this one, someone have a cigar for me!

Have a good one Booker!


----------



## BigDilly

St. Lou Stu said:


> Have fun guys!
> I wish I could be there for this one.:hn
> 
> But, since I'm stuck down South on this one, someone have a cigar for me!
> 
> Have a good one Booker!


We'll definitely smoke on for you Stu.

Look forward to herfin' with you soon:ss


----------



## Sailkat

shaggy said:


> what time can we come over???


Isn't that you at the kitchen table drinking coffee? :cp


----------



## 68TriShield

The shirts are in Detriot according to USPS tracking guys...


----------



## RHNewfie

Can someone pm me the addy for the pre herf please!!


----------



## Sailkat

RHNewfie said:


> Can someone pm me the addy for the pre herf please!!


PM Sent......look forward to seeing you!


----------



## BengalMan

It was good meeting some of you guys last night Firewater. Happy birthday again Booker!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I'm enroute to see if I can get them. Dave can u send me the trgotackin no.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'm enroute to see if I can get them. Dave can u send me the trgotackin no.


got it:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BengalMan said:


> It was good meeting some of you guys last night Firewater. Happy birthday again Booker!


:tu:tu


icehog3 said:


> Have a blast, Booker!! Miss you, Bro, but see you in a fortnight.


:tu:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

DETROITPHA357 said:


> got it:tu


I wanna see!!!! :c


----------



## White97Jimmy

Everyone behave while at Sailchaser's house! And leave my house alone!


----------



## shaggy

first sets of pictures guys....sorry,,,havent figured out who is in each pic yet


----------



## shaggy

and the birthday boy smokin a nice stick from his year of birth.....



the most fun is yet to come big man:tu


----------



## Bear

Happy Birthday Booker! :bl

Have a good time guys, wish I could have made it.


----------



## BigVito

shaggy said:


> and the birthday boy smokin a nice stick from his year of birth.....
> 
> the most fun is yet to come big man:tu


nice a pre-embargo smoke :r


----------



## White97Jimmy

shaggy said:


>


Look - My Trailblazer in the background!!!


----------



## icehog3

shaggy said:


> and the birthday boy smokin a nice stick from his year of birth.....
> 
> the most fun is yet to come big man:tu


Happy Birthday, Booker!...and congrats on getting a cigar from the 50s!!

 :r


----------



## BigVito

White97Jimmy said:


> Look - My Trailblazer in the background!!!


could make sure it is moved next time.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> could make sure it is moved next time.


I know people....I'll have it towed.  :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I know people....I'll have it towed.  :r


:r:r then he can post, "look my jimmy is getting towed"


----------



## icehog3

Congrats on the RG Milestone, Booker!


----------



## BigVito

congrats and happy birthday Brother Booker (sounds like a monk :r)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Happy Birthday, Booker!...and congrats on getting a cigar from the 50s!!
> 
> :r


Hey hey I'm. Not that old.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Congrats on the RG Milestone, Booker!


Thxs fellas I'm a good1so far with My fam and friends


----------



## drunkensailor

It's almost 5:30 and I'm still sitting here waiting for the wife to get out of work at 2:00. Sorry Booker, but it doesn't look like we'll make it. Happy birthday, and I'll smoke one in your honor. Enjoy.


----------



## jamesb3

Also sorry I wasn't able to make it Booker. Work first. Smoking one for you right now:chk. Happy Birthday!:bl


----------



## Addiction

Happy BDay Booker, and many happy regards.


----------



## jonharky3

shaggy said:


> first sets of pictures guys....sorry,,,havent figured out who is in each pic yet


That is me on the left

It was great hanging out with you guys today Happy birthday Booker we will see you all next time


----------



## Old Sailor

We made it home, was great meeting you all even though I got up close and personal with 2 of the US Customs finest on the way over Friday. Long story will tell all later.....Nick.....you owe me......fri*^*& aholes took all my cigars and I had to make a donation to their fund to the amount of $250.00. :sb:sb:sb:sb:sb So there I was, herfing with Book and NO CIGARS!!!!!!!! 25 Cubans and 15 NC's all gone bye bye.


----------



## freakygar

WOW. That sucks Dave! Sounds like u need some smokes.

Happy birthday Booker!!!

Al



Old Sailor said:


> We made it home, was great meeting you all even though I got up close and personal with 2 of the US Customs finest on the way over Friday. Long story will tell all later.....Nick.....you owe me......fri*^*& aholes took all my cigars and I had to make a donation to their fund to the amount of $250.00. :sb:sb:sb:sb:sb So there I was, herfing with Book and NO CIGARS!!!!!!!! 25 Cubans and 15 NC's all gone bye bye.


----------



## Old Sailor

Shaggy has some pics showing what I think of US Customs :r:r


----------



## Bigwaved

HB, Booker.


----------



## yayson

hbd brother B, I'm herfin witchu now, minus the good company


----------



## shaggy

more pics......


----------



## shaggy

and more.....










mom...look what i got!!!!!









you know u are old when u start showin ur xrays to cute young women to impress them


----------



## shaggy

and the last of them...


----------



## DragonMan

Old Sailor said:


> We made it home, was great meeting you all even though *I got up close and personal with 2 of the US Customs finest on the way over Friday. Long story will tell all later.....Nick.....you owe me......*fri*^*& aholes took all my cigars and I had to make a donation to their fund to the amount of $250.00. :sb:sb:sb:sb:sb So there I was, herfing with Book and NO CIGARS!!!!!!!! 25 Cubans and 15 NC's all gone bye bye.


Why is it when anything goes wrong at customs I get blamed!! 

Sorry you had to go through one of my customs adventures but it could be worse.....This is Mikes second adventure with me and he still has to go through Canadian Customs with me!!:hn


----------



## RHNewfie

Hey folks, we made it home safe and sound! It was great herfing with you all again! We were at the border for 30 seconds and made it through hassle free!

Have a great brunch today!!


----------



## Damon

It was a pleasure to meet all of you, looking forward to the next Herf.


----------



## dwhitacre

Great photos!!! Looks like lots o fun!!!

Happy Birthday Booker!!!:bl


----------



## alley00p

Booker,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Sorry I couldn't get down to the herf - dang work!!

Are you all brunchin' today? Does anyone know how late? (workin' again:c )

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## 68TriShield

Is anyone going to post a pic of the shirts I never got to see?


----------



## Old Sailor

Shirts look awesome Dave!!


----------



## Old Sailor

Book says I can smoke that in 30 mins...give or take 5 :r


----------



## hardcz

Old Sailor said:


> Book says I can smoke that in 30 mins...give or take 5 :r


He was mumbling something about not having seen something that big since....

Anyways...when you gonna smoke it?


----------



## Old Sailor

Think I heard him say at the shack herf?:r make one heck of a puff pass


----------



## shaggy

well home all safe and sound. after a bit of a foul start to the weekend all turned out unbelievable. sailchaser and sailkat were the bestest hosts ever. (btw....watch ur mail for a little while). the detroit crew as usual were exceptional, fun, and generous. i am sorry i only got to talk up a couple of the new to me faces but i hope to do better next time. 
just a couple of observations.....
kathy makes the worlds best cinnimon rolls.....and nick wouldnt steal me any
booker is lookin pretty sexy lately......but he is still sloppy when lookin out for my bombs
chip knows alot about alot of stuff
dave is still older than booker
nick will never be an eagle scout
never give mo a brick

somethings overheard in detroit....
"are you packin?"
"why frisk someone if you are gonna miss 2"
"i wear a thong"...not sure if i have the wording correct on this but the context is right
"what do u mean i have to take a number"


i am sure others will chime in


all in all a great time had by us canucks and we are in your debt for the great time you show us each time we come down.

now y'all get ur butts up here next month so we can pay back some of the gratitude


btw....nick mentioned to me numerous times that they department of homeland security took all his gurkas....take that info for what it is worth


----------



## Jbailey

Nicks new weapon:tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Happy Birthday Booker!

Looks like you had a great time with a great bunch of peeps!

Get Leslie to give you a big Kiss from me.


----------



## DragonMan

Now that it is officially Booker’s birthday!!! Happy birthday my friend I wish you all the best!! I had a great time herfing with you and everyone this weekend. Even though it started of terribly, you people made this a great weekend!! I have to thank our more then gracious hosts Chris and Kathy aka Sailchaser and Sailkat!! I can’t thank both of you enough for everything you did for Mike and I. You two are the best and I’m blessed to be able to call you my friends. Chip you are a fountain of knowledge and it’s always a pleasure to be able to herf with you. Dave welcome to my wonderful world of customs. Maurice and Dee, I really enjoyed your company at brunch, it’s a shame more people couldn’t make it. It was great herfing with all of you!!! 

Here are some pictures I took:

This was Booker’s birthday cake.


Booker and Leslie


Dave (Old Sailor) and his wife Gail


Kathy (Sailkat) and Chris (Sailchaser)


Mike (Shaggy) and Kathy


Chris and Mike


----------



## DragonMan

Chris and Chip in Chris’s backyard "Herf Central"


Chris and Chip


If you look close enough at Dave’s hand you will see what Dave, Mike and I think of customs! :c


Everyone enjoying a smoke at "Herf Central"


----------



## DragonMan

Jeff (RHNewfie) and his wife Faith, Dan (Hardcz) and his wife


Maurice and Booker the birthday boy. It looks like Maurice is thinking ….you take that picture and I’m going to hit you with a brick!!


Maurice enjoying a cigar


You know what Booker is thinking…..There is no way I’m wrapping my lips around this bad boy!!


Steve (Fissure30) and his wife


Mike modeling the Canadian Club Stogie shirts


Dan and Mike (357)


Dirty Dee enjoying a cigar


Graduates of the “Maurice School of Self Defense”


----------



## DragonMan

shaggy said:


> btw....nick mentioned to me numerous times that they department of homeland security took all his gurkas....take that info for what it is worth


*Mike you are an @zz!!! *

I'm not saying *Gurkas are bad cigars*, all I'm saying is* they don't agree with my taste buds*, and I hope Homeland Security enjoys them more then I would have! u



Jbailey said:


> Nicks new weapon:tu


:r :r :r 
Dave, I'm still shocked by the number of people who own guns in the States!! :gn


----------



## 68TriShield

That looked like a great one guys!

Booker,Leslie looked beautiful!

Dave,whats with showing all the ta ta you sexy thing? :r


----------



## 357

Booker: this was a great birthday weekend. I'm glad to been able to enjoy it with you. 


We may have to nominate some of our less fortunate Canadian gorilla's (Old Sailor, DragonMan, and Shaggy) for some sympathy bombs due to the unnecessary thouroughness of the US customs agents.



Dan, I have the cigar I promised you. Since I now have your address, I might have to drop it off sometime. It might not be alone though. Plus it may have to come with some kind of container....


Everyone else who attended: I can't thank you enough for great times and great smokes.


----------



## TripleF

Thanks for posting the pics with the names. Awful nice to connect the name to the face 

Only wish I coulda been there to enjoy the festivites!


----------



## hardcz

TripleF said:


> Thanks for posting the pics with the names. Awful nice to connect the name to the face
> 
> Only wish I coulda been there to enjoy the festivites!


HAHA!!! Dude I must have two wives now.... Mine was at the beach with some friends, I'm either lucky or :hn

It was an awesome time, the Rhino was great. Thanks Mike, though now I won't have anything to give you crap about :r


----------



## 357

hardcz said:


> HAHA!!! Dude I must have two wives now....


I caught the incorrect caption, but I wasn't going to say it.....


----------



## Ms. Detroit

I want to wish my baby Booker a Happy Birthday since it's today and 


thank everyone from CS who came out to celebrate with us. It wouldn't 

have been the same without u!!! Thanks Again!!!:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Sorry we missed the brunch.....and the cinnamon buns sure hope to see alot of ya over in Canada for the Buzzman pig/herf in Sept. :tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Things heard at the pre BBQ herf:

Nick : whats that siren??? Its getting closer!! Think I'll hide in the garage.
Nick : is that a real gun!!! I got a water soaker.

:r:r


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> Sorry we missed the brunch.....*and the cinnamon buns* sure hope to see alot of ya over in Canada for the Buzzman pig/herf in Sept. :tu:tu


maybe if we are nice kathy will share her recipe with us.....:dr


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Ms. Detroit said:


> I want to wish my baby Booker a Happy Birthday since it's today and
> 
> thank everyone from CS who came out to celebrate with us. It wouldn't
> 
> have been the same without u!!! Thanks Again!!!:ss


Don't forget to give Booker a big sloppy one from me. And I concur with Dave about you looking gorgeous Leslie!!!


----------



## sailchaser

Well a few thanks are in order here:

Chip Thanks for helping out getting the plans nailed down with Booker and helping out with the shopping
Booker thaks for a great excuse for having a HERF"HAPPY BIRTHDAY"
Leslie thanks for the great deviled eggs and mac and cheese
Gail for all the help in the kitchen and not letting Kath spend to much while shopping
Nick for running to the store when we needed a few extra things
Mike for helping with the funiture moves 
Everyone for all the stuff that made it all work and the hospitality gifts to many to mention

Now how old were you Booker? a 53 year fog or a 35 year fog

Gail and Kath in the Kitchen
































Kath's reaction when I ask her if I can I go up to smokers for so more sticks









The result of a Good Herf with A Whole Bunch of Great People!!!


----------



## TripleF

sailchaser said:


> Well a few thanks are in order here:
> 
> Chip Thanks for helping out getting the plans nailed down with Booker and helping out with the shopping
> Booker thaks for a great excuse for having a HERF"HAPPY BIRTHDAY"
> Leslie thanks for the great deviled eggs and mac and cheese
> Gail for all the help in the kitchen and not letting Kath spend to much while shopping
> Nick for running to the store when we needed a few extra things
> Mike for helping with the funiture moves
> Everyone for all the stuff that made it all work and the hospitality gifts to many to mention
> 
> Now how old were you Booker? a 53 year fog or a 35 year fog
> 
> Gail and Kath in the Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kath's reaction when I ask her if I can I go up to smokers for so more sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result of a Good Herf with A Whole Bunch of Great People!!!


Where's the walleye?


----------



## hk3

Looks like you guys and gals had a great time! 

HB Booker!


----------



## sailchaser

Other comments heard while at Bookers Herf:
"I can't hear a thing,wad did you say"
"I know it's around here some place"
"I grew up in the sticks Can't you tell"
"I drive it till it dies"
"She'll kill me if she finds out I spent that much"
"You married guys got it lucky"
"Do you know how much and outfit and colonge cost these days"
"I'm not going to the outlet"
"I don't snore"
"The Tunnel is'nt in the GPS"
"How do we steal a tray of rolls"
"Can I have some coke with that Rum"
"I only had 8 cigars so far I'm cutting back"
"I got felt up twice today"


----------



## sailchaser

TripleF said:


> Where's the walleye?


That's the next herf after the shack and the Pig Roast:chk:chk


----------



## jonharky3

Old Sailor said:


> Things heard at the pre BBQ herf:
> 
> Nick : whats that siren??? Its getting closer!! Think I'll hide in the garage.
> Nick : is that a real gun!!! I got a water soaker.
> 
> :r:r


The pre BBQ herf was hilarious with Nick. I can't make to much fun of him though he did give me a cigar(just because he didn't want to risk taking it back over the border) but he gave me one :r


----------



## smokehouse

Old Sailor said:


> Things heard at the pre BBQ herf:
> 
> Nick : whats that siren??? Its getting closer!! Think I'll hide in the garage.
> Nick : is that a real gun!!! I got a water soaker.
> 
> :r:r


:r:r That is something I will remember for ever. When I first got there Nick was all antsy in garage looking scared. Then shortly after that Chris pulls his gun out of his shorts and Nicks eyes got huge. :r Just one of those ya had to be there moments.


----------



## sailchaser

smokehouse said:


> :r:r That is something I will remember for ever. When I first got there Nick was all antsy in garage looking scared. Then shortly after that Chris pulls his gun out of his shorts and Nicks eyes got huge. :r Just one of those ya had to be there moments.


I've never seen anyone get so tense over a Squirt gun,and to think Nick carries a supper soaker


----------



## smokehouse

sailchaser said:


> I've never seen anyone get so tense over a Squirt gun,and to think Nick carries a supper soaker


:r:mn


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> I've never seen anyone get so tense over a Squirt gun,and to think Nick carries a supper soaker


 :r:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> Here are some pictures I took:
> 
> This was Booker's birthday cake.
> 
> Booker and Leslie


Man this is a very nice looking cake I dont remember eating anylooks like it taste good tho:dr



Kiwi Michelle said:


> Don't forget to give Booker a big sloppy one from me. And I concur with Dave about you looking gorgeous Leslie!!!


KISSSSSSSS


----------



## shaggy

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Don't forget to give Booker a big sloppy one from me. And I concur with Dave about you looking gorgeous Leslie!!!


too bad about the mug beside her tho :gn:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> too bad about the mug beside her tho :gn:chk


:fu:fu:tg:tg:bx:r


----------



## Sailkat

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0003.gifHappy to see you survived your birthday! You sure know how to have a party!!
Glad we could be a part of the fun!!
http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0003.gif


----------



## DragonMan

357 said:


> hardcz said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA!!! Dude I must have two wives now.... Mine was at the beach with some friends, I'm either lucky or :hn
> 
> 
> 
> I caught the incorrect caption, but I wasn't going to say it.....
Click to expand...

So it looks like I screwed up again!! It's not the first time and it won't be the last. So who was the lady you were with Dan, I obviously don't know!! 



jonharky3 said:


> The pre BBQ herf was hilarious with Nick. I can't make to much fun of him though he did give me a cigar(just because he didn't want to risk taking it back over the border) but he gave me one :r


It was a pleasure herfing with you Jon. I would have given out more cigars but the Detroit Department of Homeland Security decided they wanted them for themselves!! 



smokehouse said:


> :r:r That is something I will remember for ever. When I first got there Nick was all antsy in garage looking scared. Then shortly after that Chris pulls his gun out of his shorts and Nicks eyes got huge. :r Just one of those ya had to be there moments.


Kevin, If you had my luck with customs you would understand why I'm paranoid.


----------



## hardcz

DragonMan said:


> So it looks like I screwed up again!! It's not the first time and it won't be the last. So who was the lady you were with Dan, I obviously don't know!!


It's ok, I won't hold it against you too much, Shaggy told me about your "condition" :r That's a friend I met in the salt water reefing website I go to, and trying to push her down this hill too :z


----------



## Old Sailor

hardcz said:


> It's ok, I won't hold it against you too much, Shaggy told me about your "*condition*" :r That's a friend I met in the salt water reefing website I go to, and trying to push her down this hill too :z


Ya, Nick was complaining that they took all his Gurkhas:r


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> Ya, Nick was complaining that they took all his Gurkhas:r


glad to see ur feelin better dave....good to have the old guy back:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Old Sailor said:


> Ya, Nick was complaining that they took all his Gurkhas:r


Nick needs Gurkas , I gave one at the house , he must like them so much he needs more


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*If any1wants n on this1click click click!!!!!*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=174136


----------

